# Fallen Angel [IC]



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2003)

Fallen Angel 

Prologue:

Rumors of a strange orphan who speaks an unknown language reach the characters’ ears. Supposedly, the boy fell from the sky (or emerged from the earth—the tales are inconsistent) in the hamlet of Elton. Some believe the boy’s appearance portends a coming catastrophe, while others say he is gifted with marvelous supernatural powers and has come for purposes of his own.

The Beginning:

A light drizzle begins to fall from the gray clouds over head.  Distant black storm clouds threaten to leave their lofty nests above the nearby mountain range.  Akaros of Deria, Syfis, Thomas Gangier, Lomas Briggenthal, Riejar Rohat, and Michael Swordsbane have been making their way towards the hamlet which the prophetic rumours speak of.  The farm lands on either side of the road look well tended, though at the moment no one is visible tending them.  The smell of fresh rain provides a refreshing change to the dusty of the road.  Over the next hill you spot a small amount of smoke drifting lazily into the sky, hidden previously by the cloud cover over head.  As the village, your destination, comes in view you quickly survey the surrounging country side.  A forest to the east lies beyond the village and a small rise delineates what could be considered a small mountain in these environs.  A small brook travels through the centre of town and follows the road for a while.  As you come closer to the town you are better able to assess the situation.

The village before you has obviously been raided, and not very long ago. Some buildings are missing their thatched roofs, and others show signs of the torch as well. Human and half-elven villagers rush to and fro with water and bandages, obviously tending to the injured in the huts that remain intact. In the centre of town, several villagers carry what appears to be dried vegetables to a large pot over a cookfire, evidently preparing stew from the town’s emergency rations.

((Okay so there is the beginning.  The thread for OOC comments is in my sig))

Edit - added Message Icon


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2003)

*Lomas Briggenthal*

Lomas pulls back the hood of his cloak to better absorb the sights and sounds of the village.

"We should try to find out what happened here.  The rumors of that orphan's arrival portending catastrophe may have some truth behind them." 

Lomas will then seek out the nearest adult villager who does not appear to be in shock and is not busy tending the injured.  While seeking a suitable villager, he will also look around for the body of a fallen raider.

Over his shoulder to the others:
"Oh, and if you find any fallen raiders, please bring me one of their weapons.  I'd like to see what manner of story it can tell."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 3, 2003)

Thomas pulls up the hood of his green cloak as the rain starts to fall. He walks alongside Syfis, silent in anticipation of what they may find in the village.

At the first sight of smoke, Thomas gets a strange feeling in his stomach, as if things aren't right at all. The sight that greets them when they arrive at the town is, unfortunately, not a rare one; a raided village. _Oh my_, he thinks. _Bandits? Would it be too much of a coincidence that the village was raided, right after the tales of the boy started?_

"Come on", he says to his travelling companions while increasing his speed. "Let's see if we can still help these people. Maybe it only happened just ago, and we could find out who caused this."

Thomas eyes Akaros sideways, not sure how the fierce man's interpretation of the tragedy is colored by the tenets of his faith.


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2003)

Akaros notices the look in Thomas´ face. *"See! I told you. Those are portens of incoming destruction: Fire and sword."*

He walks a while along Thomas. *"Why do you keep looking at me? Ah, the wounded. See, I´ll tend them if you help me. You should familiarize with the nature of war: we all have plenty of it... soon."*

Akaros uses the healing skill with the wounded while the others investigate who attacked the village.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 3, 2003)

The sayings of Akaros always creep Thomas out quite a bit. He's not sure if he really _wants_ to believe of a world bound for destruction and war. He looks happy that the priest is willing to help the wounded, though. "Help you? By learning battle...? I would rather not, but sometime it can't be avoided, I guess."

Not sure how he would be able to help with the wounded, Thomas is content to follow Lomas. _We'd best stay together a bit, for the time being. I don't think I'd really feel comfortable alone here._

While Lomas approaches one of the villages, Thomas keeps his eyes open, trying to get a feel for what happened.


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Michael turns towards Thomas: "Well, we're not likely to be the only people seeking the boy. Lots of people, good and bad will be looking for lots of different races. I wouldn't be surprised if there would be some groups that might choose to eliminate the opposition, so better stay on your toes. For now let's find out what happened here exactly. I'll look for signs the raiders might have left behind.".

Michael walks away and explores the hamlet, looking for anything that might give away something about the raiders.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 3, 2003)

As the group have been brought together just a short time ago Riejar has kept to himself most of the time.  He has little trust for starngers, and recently he has been surronded by them.   On the road to the village, Riejar is admiring the green fields as he grew up working the farm.  Riding very slowly he has trailed behind the group quite a ways.  The others reach the town far before he does.

Nearing the village he pulls his horse to a halt._ "Do you smell that Goliath" _he asks to his canine companion. _"Its smoke!!"_ he hollars as he looks into the disance at the smoke billowing into the sky.  Flashbacks of his childhodd come into his head as he heels his massive horse causing it to lurch forward into a fast gallop.  

Galloping past the others in the party, he charges to the other end of the village to see if he can spot the bandits that have done this, with Goliath doing everything he can to keep up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2003)

Syfis pulls down her grey hood, looking as if in a trance, but still listening to her companions.  She lets down her hair, and runs a hand through it, straightening it out after the long journey.  Feeling the breeze and light rain run off her face, she feels an uneasy calm as they approach the village.

"Without the wind, Akaros, the fire would not burn."  She speaks softly, in a whimsical fashion, "But I agree, we should help these people."  She says, sighing.

_So much meaningless destruction, too much._


----------



## Agudo (Jul 4, 2003)

*Its ok ! I shall read ya latter*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2003)

Riejar goes galloping off Goliath on his heals, while the rest approach the village on foot.  Together you see that the uninjured are helping out where they can, preparing emergency food, tending to the injured and trying to put out some of the smouldering fires.  

Nearby a middle-aged man with a bandaged leg sits on the ground beneath a tree. “Welcome to Elton!” he calls out in a friendly manner, adressing Lomas who is a little ahead of the group.  As you gather around he continues, “I’m afraid you’ve not caught us at our best, strangers. But you’re welcome to share with us what still remains. By the look of you, I’d guess you’re adventurers. You could find plenty of wrongs to right around here, if you’re of such a mind.

“A long time ago, the ogres from those hills over there used to raid Elton pretty regular. But it’s been years since that happened. What came last night was . . . different. They looked like some
kinda weird cross between ogres and giant bugs. They took supplies and valuables, like normal raiders, but they only carried off one person— Arithel. Our gift of the star. The boy’s been the
light of the village ever since he came. Don’t know what we’ll do now that he’s gone. He’s a good boy.” 

Meanwhile far on the other side of the village, Riejar can see further signs of the havoc wrecked by the invaders.  Most of the buildings have had some damage, but you do not see any dead - not villagers, nor invaders.  Goliath sniffs the ground near a particularly strange foot print and eyes the forest aways out of town.  Whether the invaders went that way or not is uncertain, but there are none of them here anymore.

((I'm sorry if this sounds rude Agudo, but this game is currently full.  I am a little new at pbp DMing, but I believe that you can find games to join in the Talking the Talk Forums.))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2003)

"Gift of the star...Is that the same boy he supposedly fell from the sky a while ago?"  Syfis says, even as she thinks that it must be. 

She ponders for a moment, trying to think if she's heard of any monsters like the one the man is describing.  (Knowledge: Arcana bonus of +9, if applicable)

She then looks towards her companions, gaugin their reactions before asking the man another question, "Would you mind telling us more about Arithel, sir?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2003)

*"Ogre bugs?"* wonders Akaros. *"The strangest thing I´ve ever heard. Well, maybe not the strangest, but sure it´s rare."*

The wounded forgotten, he turns to the man *"What direction did they..."* says, but interrupts himself when he notices that the dog has apparently found a trail.

*"Come on, Syfis. Leave the man alone and let´s crush some bugs."*


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

_Ogre Bugs? What the...? But we have seemed to have missed the boy._

After his inspection, Michael returns to the group. "There's nothing here but destroyed properties. Most of the houses are damaged while some in ruins, but there are no corpses from either side, and nothing they left behind. Whatever they were, they were very organized. I'd say we go out and investigate after we know everything the townsfolk can tell us about them."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 4, 2003)

Thomas listens with interest to what the man has to say. _They took the boy. See, it was too much of a coincidence._

The young man with the blonde tousled hair looks from Akaros to Syfis and back again. "Akaros, wait... I think that Michael is right. I don't know what these ogre-bugs are, but shouldn't we try to learn sometihng more about them before going out to find them? We should at least know of their number and strength..."

Thomas hopes that Akaros sees the wisdom of this, but doesn't want to waste too much time. He looks back at the man sitting beneath the tree. "Good Sir, could you perhaps also tell us of their number, or maybe guide us to someone who can?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 4, 2003)

*Lomas Briggenthal*

"I'm sorry to hear of your town's woes, sir.  I am gladdened to hear that none were killed, though.  I'd have expected otherwise from anything related to an ogre." 

Lomas turns to the others:
"I agree that we should learn as much as we can from the villagers as to the number and nature of these attackers.  That they killed no one may suggest that their intent was not wholly an evil one.  Either way, Akaros, I'm sure the ogre-bugs' number will not decline if we spare an hour or two in the village." 

Lomas turns back to the man to hear the rest of his story.  He studies the subtle nuances in the man's facial expressions and hand positions, as well as listens to the intonation of his voice.  While the villager is probably giving a straight story, Lomas wants to make sure that they aren't given a colored or slanted version of the situation.  (Sense Motive +12)


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 4, 2003)

After takeng a minute to study the trees that Goliath seems interrested in, Riejar rides back to where the other are talking.   _"Goliath has picked up on the bandits  trail, the have fled intot he tree that way," _he states while pointing in the direction of the tracks that Goliath found.
_"How long ago were the here good sir?" _he asks the man that the others are talking to.


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *"Akaros, wait... I think that Michael is right. I don't know what these ogre-bugs are, but shouldn't we try to learn sometihng more about them before going out to find them? We should at least know of their number and strength..."*




*"The more, the better"* says Akaros. *"But do what you please. I´m sure, though, that they were too busy running for their lives to count them, and, What if we know their number? there could be easily more of them where they came from. We´ll learn more by watching them than asking the villagers."*



> *"That they killed no one may suggest that their intent was not wholly an evil one."*




Akaros spits on the floor. *"No, they just kinapped, maimed and burned."* says, and leans on a nearby fence while the others finish asking.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2003)

*The Villager's Tale*

Turning to Syfis, the injured man says,  "Several weeks ago, Arithel fell through a brilliant white hole in the sky on a night that seemed filled with magic. He was young and very weak, and he could not speak our language. We took him in, my wife and I gave him room in our house in the room next to the forge. Over time, Arithel learned to communicate, though his mastery of our language was imperfect. Names Burton by the way.  Not sure I got your names?"

((Syfis, your knowledge check failed, you haven't heard of any ogre bugs before.))

Listening intently to Burton's story about the boy Lomas notices that the man is very sincere and his tone of voice and facial expressions indicate that he is both frightened and angry.  As he continues his story he becomes a little more relaxed, kind of relieved. 

Akaros turns his attention away from the man and scans the village, noting that Riejar and Goliath seem to have found something.  As the group gathers around Burton, more villagers come up to see what the commotion is.  Thomas and Michael turn to Akaros mentioning their desires to confront the invaders.  One of the villagers approaches you three.  Thomas addresses his questions to the larger gentleman who is a little out of breath as he makes his way over.  He replies, "Well I being Mayor, Mayor Grell that is, tried to keep people under control.  The strange creatures came into town just after nightfall.  A tribe of ogres lives in the hills to the north, but its members haven’t troubled the hamlet for many years.  We were sitting down to dinner when someone yelled Fire.  

"I ran outside to see what the problem was and these great hulking beasts with hard armor-like skin carrying great clubs that were burning buildings and attacking the villagers.  I tried to gather everyone together near the church as it is the best place to hide.  We got most of 'em together, but Burton was trying to fend off one of them creatures by himself, saying that they had taken Arithel.  In all the confusion we couldnt count how many there were but there were lots of them.  Soon after, they all left back towards their fort.  Burton can direct you to it, he remembers the last time ogres attacked our town."

As Riejar and Goliath return from the far side of the village, he posses his question to the mayor, who replies, "It was yesterday evening that they attacked us.  Just after nightfall they came, took off after only about 15 minutes I'd say.  Just burned, looted, maimed, staying long enough to take our dear Arithel.  None stayed to cause any more trouble.  We have kept watch since then, but we can't do much but try and run if they come back.  We'd be awful greatful if you could bring Arithel back to us, and protect us from the bug's return." 

Many of the other villagers, both injured and not have gathered around.  A shorter man with a bandage around his head leans a little more heavily on his long garden implement, looking relieved that help appears to have arrived.  A woman gathers her two sons who had pocked through the small throng and grabbing their ears, escorts them back to the kettle at the fire.  All in all the people here seem frightened and yet relieved at the site of your group.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 5, 2003)

"My name is Syfis, just Syfis.  Was he able to speak any other language, by chance?  I know a few tongues myself, but I'm sure my companions and I together might possibly know the language he must have spoken."  The elf tries to remain calm, but her companions can notice that she's seems disturbed at the current situation.

_What could these ogres have possibly wanted from the boy, even if he isn't from this world._  She thinks, _I wish I knew what types of creatures these were...I guess we'll all just have to find out on our own._

Later, she smiles disarmingly to Lomas when out of hearing distance, asking, "So, do you think this Burton guy was telling the whole truth?"  She says nonchalantly, as if this course of action had become routine to them.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 5, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> Later, she smiles disarmingly to Lomas when out of hearing distance, asking, "So, do you think this Burton guy was telling the whole truth?"  She says nonchalantly, as if this course of action had become routine to them. *





Lomas lowers his voice and leans in toward Syfis:
"I sense no deception in him.  I think we can take him at his word.  I might be able to glean some more useful information out of him yet, though." 

Lomas turns back to Burton, putting on his best diplomatic face:
"Burton, my name is Lomas Briggenthal.  My apologies for not introducing myself right away.  I am a seer.  While I have great difficulty seeing that which has not yet happened, I can see clear visions of the past.  Two things could help me help you. 

"First, you mentioned that Arithel stayed with you and your wife.  Any object that belonged or had been given to the boy - a toy, an article of clothing, or even his sleeping pallet - could yield clues to my sight.  Second, I would like to know exactly where the boy was when the ogres abducted him."

Assuming Burton cooperates, Lomas will attempt to use Object Reading on a single item that may have been in the boy's possession.  Similarly, if shown the exact location of the boy's abduction, he will use Sensitive to Psychic Impressions to try and pick up any more clues.


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2003)

Unimpressed by the villagers, Akaros waits for Lomas to use his powers. Though he does not say anything more, seems clearly eager to go for the giant bugs at once.


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

Michael walks away from the townsfolk towards Syfis and whatever companions are near her: "Look, I've seen an ogre before. If these guys really were ogres, and Burton really tried to defend the boy, he'd be long dead by now. Since this hamlet seems to have been the target for ogre raids on more than one occasion, I assume the townsfolk saw creatures with pretty much the same size as ogres and assumed them to be ogres. With all respect to the townsfolk, but I don't think we're dealing with ogres at all here. This course of action is nigh impossible for such savages.  We should assume we're dealing with creatures that we know nothing of, save for knowing that they're big and well capable of organized strikes."


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2003)

*"That, or they have a strong leader who imposes discipline by fear."* answers Akaros. *"But I agree, no one I´ve met ever described an ogre as a bug; they just are big, carry clubs and have hard skin, that´s all what we know, unless Lomas finds something more."*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2003)

This is Rybaer's wife.  He wanted me to let you all know that he had emergency surgery this evening and will probably be out for a few days.

edit:
I'm back now.  They let me out much sooner than expected.  (Sorry this was posted in the wrong forum...)


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 6, 2003)

_"Whatever they are, they need to be stopped.  I think we have learned all that we can from these villagers.  Goliath has found their trail.  I suggest that we move quickly."_ Riejar states as he pulls on the reigns to turn his horse in the direction of the tracks that Goliath found earlier.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2003)

*Clairsentient Prominitions*

In responce to Syfis' question, Burton says, "Yup he did speak a strange language, sounded almost like he was singing it.  It was a very beautiful language to hear him speak it, but nobody in town could understand it.  He tried to teach my wife a word or two, now what was it... _gratus_ which he said ment thanks."  You instantly recognize the word does indeed mean thanks in Celestial.  

Following Lomas and Syfis' aside remarks Lomas makes his request regarding his clairsentient abilities.  To which Burton replies, "Certainly if you think it will help.  We would like to do anything that might bring Arithel back to us.  He was taken from his room in my house.  If you will help me down there I can show you where.  He also dropped a small pendant that we had given him the morning after he had arrived."

Burton leads who ever is following to his house.  Now that you are moving in amongst the houses you are better able to view the havoc that has been recked.  The still smoldering ruins of a merchant's shop stand in the middle of town.  The roof of the building has collapsed, but the walls are currently still standing.  The light rain that has been falling begins to increase and as you make your way towards the house it is getting a little heavy.  Burton's wife has come out of the house looking for him to bring him inside.  She sees that he is accompanied and hold the door open for Lomas and Burton.  She is a short woman with messy brown hair.  She looks quite strong and it is obvious that she helps her husband at the forge.  The Burton house does not seem to have much damage to it, though inside you can tell that Burton's wife is working hard at cleaning things.  

Burton leads you into the small room near the forge and says, "This is the room that we had given Arithel.  The ogres came in through the window.  We have straightened it up a bit, hoping that Arithel will come back to us soon.  Please, if there is anything here that can help you in your efforts."

The room is very small.  There is enough room for the short bed under the window and a small table. On the table is a short candle and a small pendant.  Lomas gingerly picks up the pendant and begins to examine it.  He closes his eyes for a moment and when he opens them a low thrum can be heard and the object seems to pulse with a slight ectoplasmic radiance.  Lomas concentrates on the pendant and it reveals to him that the last person to own the object was Arithel, an 8 year old Trumpet Archon, he had been given it as a present from Mrs. Burton and had lost it in a struggle.  Prior to Arithel, Mrs. Burton had owned the pendant. 

Lomas sets the pendant down and begins concentrating on the room itself, another breif pulse followed by the sound of chimes in the wind.  The scene that unfolds before you (Lomas) is one of confusion and fear.  A small child sits curled up in the corner terrified.  Through the window you can hear shouts and a large shape appears, crashing through the window. You can't quite make it out, but it certainly looks about the size of an ogre and it has a hard shell and 6 arms.  It grabs the boy and heads back out the window, as the boy is grabbed he drops a small shiny object and reaches back to try and grab it. The scene flashes to a bright spring morning a few days earlier when the same small boy is lead into the room by two adults.  They are very happy and the scene is one of comfort and friendship, tinged with confusion.  The scene shifts again to a few years earlier and you close your eyes relinquishing the stream of past events. 

Meanwhile outside, the others wait impatiently on the Burton's porch under the awning.  Goliath paces uncomfortably in the wet weather.  As you are waiting the rain lets up and you are all eager to head out on the trail Riejar most of all.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 7, 2003)

As Burton tells his story, Thomas is silent and looks absent-minded. He stares out over the small village and its partially burned houses. He mutters some words under his breath every now and then, barely audible. He tries to recall if he's ever read any reference to ogre-bug  creatures, somewhere in his studies. Bardic Knowledge +5

The sounds of Celestial snap the young man back to the present. "_gratus_? That's celestial", he blurts out. Only then does he realize that he hasn't really been paying close attention. "The child must really have come from the heavens..." 

When he notices that Mr. Burton leads them to his house, Thomas follows but waits outside, still partially sunken in thought. _Lomas probably needs some quiet and concentration._ Thomas turns to the elven wizardess, whom he shares the most interests with. "Syfis, what do you think? The boy obviously spoke Celestial, could it really have fallen from the heavens?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 7, 2003)

*Lomas Briggenthal*

(Down 4 points from general PP pool.)

Lomas opens his eyes and turns back to Burton and his wife:
"Thank you for allowing me to inspect this pendant and this room.  I regret to say that the visions granted me didn't reveal much you hadn't already told us, but a few minor details may help in our search for the boy." 

As Lomas reaches the front door, he turns back to the couple again:
"For what it's worth, the boy is everything you thought he was...and possibly more.  I can't explain his presence in this world, but I can assure you that we want nothing more than to see him recovered safely from his abductors." 

Outside, on the porch, Lomas gathers the others around and tries to keep his voice moderately low:
"Well, Burton spoke the truth about everything.  The boy Arithel did indeed come to them from the Heavens.  He is a Lantern Archon.  I'm a little rusty on my celestial knowledge as to exactly where that places him in their heirarchy, or how it explains what he might have been doing in this small village.

"Arithel was taken from his room inside the forge.  My visions of the past don't give the same clarity of sight as we have of the present, but the figure that grabbed Arithel was clearly the size of an ogre.  I could just make out six arms and a hard shell.  Burton's description of these creatures as being insect-like ogres is probably about as accurate as he could have made it.  I can't say that I have any better idea as to what they are."


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

Michael thought for a little while after Lomas was done speaking, before he asked his question: "So, do you think these creatures have anything to do with the ogres, or is that just a coincidence. Because the way I see it, we got 2 options here. The first is to follow Burton to the ogre village and the second is to follow the trail Goliath found. Now if these creatures have nothing to do with the ogres, we're just wasting our time and calling unneeded danger on our shoulders."


----------



## Someone (Jul 7, 2003)

*"The only thing those bugs had in common with ogres were the size, for what you told"* says Akaros. *"I say we follow the fresh trail and leave the ogres in peace, for the moment."*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 8, 2003)

Lomas looks at each of his companions in turn, giving them careful measure.

"I agree with those who want to follow the trail.  I'd hate to stir up the ogres and risk threatening the village...especially given that they may not have any role in the abduction."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 8, 2003)

Thomas turns to the men trying to figure out where to go.

"Uhm, I agree with taking the trail, if we can follow it. Shouldn't be too difficult in this wet weather, should it? We might ask the good man where the Ogre fort is, just in case. That way we would know if the trail leads there, of we could check it out if the trail proves too difficult to follow..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2003)

Syfis nods in recollection as she hears the language spoken, "Perfect, I shouldn't have much trouble communicating with him then."  She then nods to the couple, agreeing with the seer's words.

Back towards the rest of the group, however, Syfis shares a slightly different opinion, "Sometimes you are wise, Lomas, but other times, I'd like to think you're just being silly."  Syfis says as the group contemplates among themselves on what to do after talking to everyone.  

"After all, a learned mind of the planes knows that a Lantern Archon is a ball of floating light, they don't take the corporeal form of a human."  The elf then notes, somewhat sympathetically, "The boy must be something else then, perhaps more special-but one things for certain, he's an innocent and we should help him."

"As for this trail it seems it should lead to whatever did...this."  She pauses, "Regardless if they're ogres or bugs or what not."  She shivers a little, and a few of her companions may recall that she doesn't like small and "creepy" insects very much.


OOC-I'm assuming since Syfis has 6 ranks in Knowledge (the Planes) that she knows about Lantern Archons, the smallest of the celestials.  I'll edit this in if it's deemed that she doesn't know this info.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Setting out*

Having decided to set out on the trail of the bugs before the rain comes back and washes it away, Riejar leads you to the place where he and Goliath had discovered the trail.  You can all see that there are several heavy foot prints in the mud here and while none of you is adept at tracking it shouldnt be too difficult to follow the big prints and Goliath's nose.  The Burtons wish you luck and hope that you can bring Arithel back soon.  The other villagers watch you go, the mayor offering you his thanks again.  

Beyond the small village you can see that the foot prints are in a relatively straight path from the forest.  Goliath leads you steadily towards the darkened woods, the clouds overhead threatening to rain down upon you again.  The small forest ahead of you shows signs of human advancement,  a few trees have been felled and the underbrush is almost non existant.  Following the trail, Goliath leads you all in amongst the trees.  

After about an hour of walking through the relatively sparse forest you come to the large hill that you saw when you were approaching the village.  The trees end a few feet from the bottom of the hill.  Goliath pauses here and looks up at Riejar.  The sky above has continued to darken threatening a real storm, even though you have not felt a drop since it stopped back at the village.

((OOC - Sollir I am afraid that you have caught me in an error.  I had read the background material too hasty before posting.  It was to be a trumpet archon (the winged elves).  I will go back and change my post, should clear things up))


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2003)

*"I see no buildings or huts"* says Akaros. *"If they´re there, they must be living in a cave, it shouldn´t be too difficult to spot. But let´s be careful, maybe they have sentinels."

"What I wonder"* continues *"Is why they could want the young trumpet blower."*


----------



## Fanog (Jul 9, 2003)

Thomas has long since drawn his bow, looking about him for any sign of danger. He looks a bit skittish, one of the things he likes least is not knowing what they're up against...

"Well, if they are something related to ogres, then maybe they're not working alone. Ogres aren't really known for their tactics and organizing talent, so there might be someone doing the thinking for them. As for what uses they have for the child, there might be all sorts of things. An angelic being, defenseless..."

A shiver runs up Thomas' spine. It might be the cold, or it is the thoughts of the things that could happen to the abducted child archon.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 9, 2003)

Riejar dismounts from his horse and kneels and inspects the ground where Gloiath stands.  While rubbing the dog between his ears, Riejar utters "What is it Goliath, why have we stopped?"  Scanning the forest around them, Riejar looks for anything peculiar.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 10, 2003)

Lomas studies Riejar's dog for a moment, trying to discern if it has sensed danger or if it has merely lost the trail.  Either way, he then carefully surveys the hill and treeline, looking and listening for any sign of trouble.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2003)

Syphis takes the walk into the forest with perhaps more delight than she should given the current circumstances, it's been a while since she's been an environment that resembles her home-if even slightly.  She keeps steady with the group, striding forward with purpose as they followed the dog.

Towards Thomas' comment, she nods gravely, and has an unnerving feeling about the omnious clouds looming overhead.  As Goliath stops, the elven wizardess does as well, and with a fluid manuever, retrieves an ornately carved stick from her side-a wand of _unhanding_.  She readies herself and prepares to back up the rest of the group at the first sign of trouble.

(Readying an action to use the Wand of Unhand upon any weapon-wielding opponent that attacks, if any with +8 total bonus to her disarm roll)

OOC-whoops, didn't even see the Lantern Archon comment meant in the post, assumed that Lomas told us about the boy, then said he was a Lantern Archon on his own violation...inadvertant correction


----------



## Thels (Jul 10, 2003)

Upon leaving the forest and getting a broader view, Michael sheats his sword and draws his bow. He strides a little away from the group and the trees up the hill and keeps an eye out at the surroundings, patiently waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Someone (Jul 10, 2003)

*"If nobody has a better idea, I think it´s time to explore that hill"* concludes Akaros.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2003)

*The entrance to the Cave*

Goliath having gotten the attention of his master, looks towards a shadowed part of the hill in front of the group and lets out a very low growl.  Syfis alerted to where to look can see what appears to be a darker area deep in the shadow that might indicate a cave.  Once the word has spread arround to the rest of the party, Akaros makes plans to scout out the entrance and the surrounding area.  Lomas cannot make anything out in the treeline from this vantage point.  None of you can see any movement beyond the clouds in the sky. 

All of a sudden a flash of light from the opposite side of the hill appears in the sky outlining all of you and the treeline for a brief second.  About 20 second later a low almost hushed boom can be heard echoing off the surrounding hills.  It would appear that the storm has broken and if the clouds are any indication it is heading in your direction, though it is still a ways off.


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

Michael listens to the storm for a couple of seconds before returning to the group. "That's some storm going on. We best have found shelter by the time it's here. Maybe we could explore the cave Syfis mentioned to see if we can use it as shelter or not. If not, we best find ourselves some other form of shelter soon."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 11, 2003)

Thomas eyes Michael, a bit warily. 

"Uhm, don't you think that this might be the cave where those ogre-bugs are living? After all, this is the direction of their trail. If we enter the cave, I think we must be prepared for the worst. I'd rather not just use it as shelter, only to find out that it's not empty."

Thomas looks at the others to see if they agree with him. He takes a few steps in the direction of the cave, just watching the dark ahead of them.


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

Michael glances at the cave, and then back at Thomas: "That would certainly be possible. Haven't thought of that one. A quick examination of the entrance might reveal more about that, not?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 11, 2003)

*Entering the cave*

Riejar stands and unsheathes his sword.  "Well, we need to get away from this storm and the trail seems to end here.  Goliath seems to think that the beasts went into that cave.  So I say that is where we must go."  
Readying himself for anything, Riejar moves towards the cave with his sword in one hand and his shield and Sampson’s reigns in the other.  .  “Come Goliath” he says to his furry companions as he moves forward.


----------



## Someone (Jul 11, 2003)

*"Just as I thought. I sense the battle coming!"* says Akaros ferociously. *"I´ll bring the blessing of the spirits upon you; strenght on your arms and your guts."* The cleric casts two spells, on Riejar and Michael, and draws his greatsword, ready to enter the cave.

[Cast Bull´s Strenght on Michael and Endurance on Riejar]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2003)

"Sure, bless the fighters."  Syfis mumbles underneath her breath, a swirl of blue appears upon her forehead as she casts a protective ward upon herself.  More arcane words and an invisible barrier coats her person, readying her for whatever is in the cave-or so she hopes.  She tries to mantain herself in about the middle of the group, her wand still readied incase of any attacker.

(_Mark of Air_, +2 Dex for 5 hours, may sacrafice to gain a +5 bonus to deflection for 5 rounds, followed by _Mage Armor_, total AC 19, Initiative: +9, Wand of Unhand now disarms at +9)


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 12, 2003)

Lomas mutters quietly to himself:
"Hmmm...let's see.  Ogres like caves.  Bugs like caves.  Check and check." 

He digs through his backpack and withdraws his Everburning Torch.  For the moment, however, he holds it concealed under his cloak.  He readies his shield on his other arm.

As the group begins to head for the cave, Lomas will hang back behind the fighters and cleric.  Lomas will hold action for the appearance of an aggressive foe to:
1 - Immediately engage in psychic combat, mode Brain Hammer +0 (+7 net psi combat bonus).
2 - Attack with Ego Whip (ranged touch attack, +4 to-hit...or +7 if Brain Hammer gets through)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2003)

*The cave entrance*

As you approach the shadowed cleft another bolt of lightning strikes somewhere to the north.  It is still some ways off as it takes quite a few seconds for the sounds of thunder to make their to you.  Getting closer you can see a rough hewn hole that leads down into the earth at a very step angle.  The ealier rain has made the mud slippery and you can see several deep footprints entering the cave.  The shadows below are deep and it is difficult to see anything from this vantage point.  The walls offer better grip as they appear to be cut from the limestone of the hills.  Shinning your light into the cave reveals that the bottom is not very far down.  From this vantage point you do not see anything in the cave.  It might be roughly circular, but you can't see deep enough.

((The decent into the cave is at a 20 degree angle.  I will be making balance checks (DC15) for those attempting to walk in.  You can steady yourselves by hanging on to the walls with both hands (+10 balance check).  I have calculated your balance scores here for easy reference: Michael -4, Riejar -3, Akaros -4, Thomas +3, Syfis +5, Lomas +2.  Please include changes to that party order.))


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2003)

Akaron sheathes his sword and prepares to go after the fighters, using the wall to keep balance.  [If nothing threatens us, he´ll take 10 on the balance roll]


----------



## Fanog (Jul 12, 2003)

"Yikes, that's pretty awkward..."

Following Akaros'lead, Thomas slings his bow back over his shoulder, even though he seems quite uncomfortable in doing so. The trusted feel of the wood is where he usually draws his courage from, knowing that he's quite capable with the bow. Now, he's just empty-handed. Before following Akaros into the cave, Thomas fishes around in his backpack and retrieves a sunrod. He strikes it on the sole of his shoe and tucks the glowing rod in with his belt.

_Got my hands free, and a clear sight of the path. It's probably slippery enough as is._


----------



## Thels (Jul 12, 2003)

Michael gives a somewhat uncomfotable thanks to Akaros as they enter, while switching his bow for his sword. At the slope he waits, looking for the others. As it's clear that the group wants to go down, Michael sighs for a moment, looking at the others, whispering: "This seems too tricky to descent normally without holding ourselves. Perhaps we should move down in groups of 2, while the rest backs up with bows or other methods?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 12, 2003)

"Well, as long as this seems to be the right place...Michael, Riejart, Akaros, hold up a moment." 

Lomas steps up to each of the three in turn and places a hand on his shoulder.  A brief swirl of pearlescent ectoplasm spreads over his body and quickly crystallizes in a thin, flexible layer over the skin.

[Manifested Chrysalis x3 (3pp used; 7pp total today).  Michael, Riejart, and Akaros now have DR 2/- for the next 50 minutes, or until it prevents a total of 50 points of damage.  I expect the 50 minutes will probably be the limiting factor.]

Looking the three of them in the eye, Lomas says:"This will help absorb physical blows, should it come to that.  Just don't assume you guys can act recklessly...it's not _that_ effective." 

Lomas will happily wait on the first few people to make it to the bottom before attempting to descend.  In the meantime, he pulls his four Dull Grey Ioun Stones out of his belt pouch and sets them in orbit around himself.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2003)

Syfis sighs, "I am not, I repeat, not, getting my boots, clothes, and hand that muddy just for this.  I'll go down ahead of you all."  She mutters an arcane word, and then another to cast light on her necklace, and makes the descent into the cave, being sure not to touch the muddied ground or walls.

(Fly spell, Light spell, and then on my next action, descend into the cave 90 ft. with a manueverability of good, readying to cast Magic Missile upon anything that attacks me-continuing this method until I reach the bottom of the hole -both spells last for 50 min-)


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 13, 2003)

Before anybody heads down into the cave, Riejar takes his horses reigns and ties them up to the saddle so that the horse can move freely on its own.  Giving Sampson a rub on its shoulder, Riejar lets him go to escape the storm.  Riejar knows the horse will remain around the opening of the cave if there were no danger, but due to the approaching storm, Sampson will most likely return back to the village.

Once that is done he sheaths his sword and follows Sollir into the cave, using the walls to keep his balance.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2003)

*Into the cave*

This circular chamber has obviously been hewn from the rock of the hill deliberately, though the hands that did it were less than
skilled. The floor is damp and muddy, and the walls are made of rough limestone. The ceiling is high, at least 20 feet above the floor, and mostly hidden in shadows. A distant dripping sound is audible, as if water were filtering through the limestone roof
and making its way down the walls.

Syfis flies into the cave just ahead of Riejar and Michael.  The descent into the cave is not far only about 5 ft.  As Syfis reaches the bottom, carefully hovering above the muddy ground, she is just able to make out to shapes at the far end of the cavern.  As her light stretches into the far corners she can see two tall insect like creatures with six arms and strange bug faces.  Reacting quickly to the threat Syfis hurriedly casts a spell, her three tiny darts of magic streak out and slam into the bug on the right.  Obviously notified of your presence they scuttle towards the entrance crawling along the ceiling using two of their hands to carry their huge spears.  

Riejar and Michael alerted to the presence of danger hurry down the path.  Riejar's footing slips a little though he recovers right away.  Michael having reached the bottom ahead of him draws his weapons.

((DM notes: Syfis made her spot check (as did the other two) and won init (23), the bugs went next (10) moving towards the entrance.  Michael made it to the bottom (9) while Riejar (init 11) failed his balance check by a little and only got halfway down.  There is now room on the right for the next person to enter.  I have put up a map and picture of the bug things here.))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2003)

_If out of reach of the bugs:_

Syfis points her wand at the left bug, a bolt of light casting out of it, streaking its way towards the thing's weapon.  She then flies back up the entrance, stopping when she's just behind Riejar, and tells both fighters, "Watch out, those bugs that raided the village there...attack the right one if you can, I hope the left one is busy recovering his club-i'll back you up."  She flashes them a quick grin before getting ready for the monster's inevitable attack.

(1 charge from her Wand of Unhand, Disarm attempt with a +9 bonus, fly with 90 ft. speed)

OOC-Nice bug picture, If she's in reach of the bugs, she'll take a double move til she's behind Riejar, and just skip that left one bit of conversation


----------



## Thels (Jul 14, 2003)

OOC: Link doesn't work for me. 

Michael sighs as he sees the bugcreatures. "All right, seems it's time for action!.

If one of the bugcreatures are close enough to just move up to them and attack them, Michael will do just that, picking the right one if he has the choice. If not, Michael will stay put, readying himself to move up to a creature and attack it if it comes within 10 feet.

OOC: Putting 3 points in power attack


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 14, 2003)

OOC: I cant get to the link either.  
If I read things right, I am still halfway up the hall so.....

IC: Riejar moves the rest of the way  down the hall.  Once he reaches the bottom he pulls his sword and shield readying for an attack.  

OOC again:  I am assuming that I cannot attack this round.  If I can, then of course I will attack the first big I come to.


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2003)

If the fighter weren´t already there, Akaros would suggest to keep outside and let the bugs come to them. But now that he party started, he draws the sword, jump into the slope and lets gravity do his work.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 14, 2003)

Thomas is about ready to start his slow descent when he sees Akaros storming in. He holds until the big man has past him, and then starts down the chute, using both hands to make it down safely. He wouldn't want to take anyone with him on the way down...


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 15, 2003)

Lomas will wait for all the others to clear the chute, then will try to slide down as gracefully as possible - but will not bother to put his shield away.  At the bottom, he will do his best to put the fighters between him and the creatures.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Round 1*

((Some of you may have caught the unfluffy update with just the results from the first round.  Here then is the nice fluffy version. ))

Syfis seeing that she is in danger out in the middle of the cavern with enemies approaching moves back towards the cave entrance and hovers above it as the others begin to enter a few feet below here.  Pointing her wand at the nearest bug, Syfis launches a bolt of light which curles around the huge spear it is holding.  Tugging on the strand of light, Syfis manages to wrench the spear from its grasp so that it falls to the ground 10 feet below the bug. (disarm 19 vs 11).

Riejar moves into the cave successfully balancing on the slippery floor by using his hands to deftly grasp the wall on the side of the cave.  Having figured out where all the necessary handholds are to maintain his grip he easily makes his way down and into the cavern, drawing his sword and shield.

Thomas, seeing that the way is free, moves down behind Riejar successfully navigating the slippery slope he makes his way to the bottom where he readies his weapons.  He takes note that Syfis is floating just above his head.

Lomas waiting outside can hear that the lightning is moving closer.  No longer in a position to witness the strikes directly, he can see only flashes of light on the far side of the hill.  The thunder rolls over him only a few seconds later.  Imagining that the rain will come with the storm, he waits impatiently for everyone to make their way down.

The bug on the right scuttles across the ceiling towards the entrance.  Stabbing down with his enormous reach (20') from the ceiling its hits Michael with it's huge longspear (11 damage). From a superior position it will be difficult to hit it.

The bug on the left however draws its club and moves down the side wall to the floor on the left side of the room near Riejar.

Michael moves up so that he is directly below the bug on the right and swings his sword up towards the bug.  His sword, though long enough, glances off the tough carapace of the bug.

Akaros jumps down the hole landing solidly, weapons ready.  Still on the move he runs over towards Michael and the bug there ready to attack as soon as possible.

((Edit Here is another page to try.))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2003)

_If possible to still stay out of reach of the bugs:_

"Lomas, get yourself down here!"  The elf says bossily, with a hint of nervousness in her voice.  _That wound on Michael doesn't look too good, but he's had worse._  She thinks as she watches the fight.

Syfis will attempt to fly down behind the fighters (but only as close to combat as she need to be), and use her wand of unhanding again on the left one again, calling to the others to stay out of its reach.  If it's not possible to get out of reach, she'll remain floating midair, readying to use her wand if the bugs get in visible range.


----------



## Thels (Jul 15, 2003)

OOC: 20' Reach? OUCH!

Michael curses loudly at the creature attacking him from the ceiling. He'll continue attacking, but aiming more precise now.

OOC: Drop the powerattack. Just trying to hit it now.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 15, 2003)

"Yikes! Syfis, watch out."

Thomas notices the creatures' long arms and moves away from the entrance a few paces. Moving in a position where he has a clear shot of the creature on the ceiling and is close enough to aim carefully, Thomas raises his bow and launches an arrow at the ogre-like bug.

OoC: Trying to stay within 30 ft. for PBS to work


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 15, 2003)

Seeing Michael ingaged with the bug on the ceiling, Riejar feels that he has little choice but to attack that creature as well.    He attempts to move into a position so that he is not in between the creatures.  

OOC: If possible he will try  to move into a position where he can , at some point during the battle, flank the creature he is attacking.


----------



## Someone (Jul 15, 2003)

Akaros let loose a warcry; *"Fire and blood!"* shouts, and closes to the bug on the right [not charging, just regular move. If it can be flanked, then better.], ready to bring down the greatsword on it.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 15, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> "Lomas, get yourself down here!"  The elf says bossily, with a hint of nervousness in her voice.
> *





Lomas rolls his eyes and mutters to himself:
"Yes, _mother_.  If everyone else would just get out of my way..." 

Once the chute appears to be clear, Lomas will hurry down.  He'll hold one side with his free hand and try to brace against the other with his shield.  Speed will me more important than safety on the way down.  He will then make sure the fighters are between him and the bug-critters.

When he has a clear view, Lomas will force the least-injured looking bug into psi combat using mode Empathic Multiplier +0 (net +7 attack bonus).  Should that succeed, he'll follow it up with a devastating Recall Pain.  Should psi combat fail, he'll instead use Ego Whip.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Round 2*

Syfis still hovering over Thomas in what she feels is the only safe spot at the moment points her wand at the same bug.  The bolt of light streaks out and wraps itself around the creature's club.  Giving a tug, Syfis manages to yank the club from its hands.  The club falls to it's feet.

Thomas standing under Syfis launches an arrow at the bug on the ceiling above Michael, but misses.

Riejar already standing beside the bug on the left (it had moved up last round) attacks it with his sword.  A glancing blow slides off the creature's left thigh inflicting a slight wound (3 damage).

Lomas successfully navigates his way down into the cavern just as the rain starts to fall.  Seeing all his companions engaged with two giant bugs he opens a mindscape with them.  Before him a swirling plain of shadowy grass opens up in his mind.  Standing on the plain are the vague form of an ogre towards his left and another is suspended mid air on his right.  His avatar launches two beems of light towards the creatures drawing a bead on their positions.  The creatures, completely unaware, are mentally incapable of staving off the attack.  Returning his senses to the battlefield in the cavern he concentrates on inflicting much pain towards the creature on the ceiling.  

Seeing an opening the creature lashes out with its huge longspear (20' reach is huge!) and strikes Lomas solidly (14 damage) before he has a chance to fully manifest his power.  Injured he is unable to maintain concentration and the power slips from his mind.

The bug on the ceiling having great success agains Lomas tries to stab at Michael directly below it.  Swinging wildly because of the diversion created by Lomas he is unable to land a solid blow.

The bug on the right stoops to pick up its club.  Riejar seeing an opening slashes at the creature, but misses.  With club in hand the bug tries to retaliate but swings wide.

Michael and Akaros standing below the bug on the ceiling both line up their greatswords and swing at the creature.  Their swords both dig deep causing great wounds in the creature (19 and 14 damage respectively).  It loses consciousness and falls to the ground at their feet, dying on impact.

((OOC: damage recap; Michael has taken 11 and is currently at 31; Lomas just took 14 and is now at 11.  One bug down, the other has taken 3 damage.))


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2003)

Akaros sinks the greatsword on the gigantic insect and a stream of bug blood pours over him and Michael. He then turns his attention on the other bug, and sees how the frail psion took a nasty wound. Akaros leaves the killing to the others and tries to save Lomas´life.

[if Akaros is currently out of the bug´s reach, cast Cure moderate wounds, walk up to Lomas and touch him (you can do that with touch spells). If Akaros is within reach, then walk, preferably out of reach and cast the spell, defensively if needed to avoid the attack of opportunity. 

If the bug dies before Akaros´turn, then forget the spell, I´ll use the wand to help everybody]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2003)

(OOC-Listen check for Syfis using a chatroom bot: <Sollir> d20
* Golem rolls the dice for Sollir (d20) and rolled 19.  With a +2 modifier for a total of 21)

"I heard that, Lomas!"  The elf yells at the end of the last round, her sensitive elf ears picking up on the seer's mumblings.  A few seconds later, and looking at the current situation, however, she starts to feel pangs of guilt for asking Lomas to come into the midst of the fight.  She tries to disarm the remaining bug again with her wand, and then flies down, juxtaposing herself between the psion and the ogre-bug, drawing her sword out, even though it may not be the most wise course of action.

(Use Wand of Unhanding again, then fly down in front of Lomas, drawing my MW longsword during the move action)


----------



## Fanog (Jul 16, 2003)

Thomas smiles a nervous smile as he sees the ogre-bugs drop from the ceiling and crash into the ground. "Is everyone still doing okay?", he asks, his voice slightly quivering.

He circles around the room, keeping his back against the wall. With his bow pointed at the remaining creature, he tries to find an opening to shoot it without risk of injuring one of his companions.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 16, 2003)

*Die bug*

Riejar is somewhat annoyed that he only hit the bug with a glancing blow, but is happy that it has fallen.  Paying little attention to the dieing creature, he immediately moves to attack the one still standing. _“Die you nasty bug,”_ he grumbles as he moves to the bug still standing.

OOC:Not sure how far away the other bug is…If it is a good distance and there is a strait shot to it, Riejar will make a charge attack against it.
Otherwise he will move to attack and attack if he can.  If he can flank without taking an AoO the bug then he will.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 17, 2003)

Lomas grunts as the creature's spear crunches into his mail.  He's able to manage a brief grin, however, as he watches Michael and Akaros slice it up.

If Lomas cannot get outside the reach of the remaining creature, he will hold his shield up and go all-out defensively.

If Lomas feels that he can get outside the last creature's reach, he will again draw it into the Mindscape, this time using mode Brain Hammer (+0).  Net attack bonus of +9 (with the mindscape bonus).  Whether successful or not, he will use Ego Whip (+4 ranged touch attack, or +7 if he wins psi combat).


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

OOC: So the 11 damage was after damage reduction?

""One down, one to go!" Michael cries as he takes a look at the situation. Seeing Syfis in first rank, he moves over to her, looking for another position to attack the second bug, while yelling "Fall back!" to Syfis.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2003)

Syfis still out of range of the bug actives her wand, with a flick and a swish a tendril of light shoots out and grabs onto the bug"s retrieved club.  Tugging on the stream of light Syfis manages to once again yank the club from its hands.  It lets out a huge growl of frustration.  Ignoring its groans she moves over to Lomas drawing sword.

Thomas circles around the far side of the room leary of getting within the creatures reach.  It is quite a large room so it takes him a significant amount of time to find an opening (full round of movement).

Riejar charges the creature seeing an opportunity to attack it while it is weaponless.  It strikes solidly injuring the bug-ogre. (9 damage)


Lomas still out of the creatures reach focuses once more drawing the creature into the battlefield of the mind.  On the shifting see of waving shadowy grass he launches an attack.  A conjured dagger appears near the creature and finds its way into the blurry mental projection of the creature.  Letting the mindscape fade for a moment, Lomas draws a beed on the dagger lauching a crippling mental attack against it.  The bug is momentarily dazed, mumbling incoherently (as if it didnt already do that).

The bug stands dazed.

Michael charges over following Riejar's lead.  Bringing his sword down in a deadly arc, the creature moves to avoid the blow sensing danger even in its confused state. Unfortunately the bug's futile attempts to dodge the blow place it in greater danger as Michael's sword drills into it's collar bone cleaving down to the centre of it's chest. (crit, 30 damage)  It is quite dead as it falls to the ground and more blood spurts across Michael's armor.

Akaros seeing that the battle is over for the moment draws his wand to heal Lomas. Poking the stick at the wound he mumbles a word of command and the wound begins to knit itself together. (heals 8 hp).

((OOC.  I will be away for a few days in Kyoto.  I will try to post when I get back.  End of combat damage recap: Michael has taken 11 and is currently at 31; Lomas just took 14 but was healed 8 and is now at 19.))


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2003)

Akaros just smiles at the cleaved form of the ogre bug and continues using the wand [until everyone has 5 or less damage]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

Syfis looks relieved when the last...thing, drops.  "Those bugs were very tough, and from what the villagers say there's probably alot more of them."  _This is too risky._  The elf thinks.

"I'll scout ahead."  She says, quickly adding, "I've learned alot more tricks, trust me, i'll be fine."  She gives them a confidant smile, hiding how worried she feels underneath.

_I'll be fine, I can do this..._

She sheathes her sword and wand, and then quaffs a silver colored liquid from one of the vials in her pack, and another, green-colored one before casting a spell that removes her from sight.  "I'll send a message magically if I find anything of importance, but otherwise I should come back soon to report my findings.  If I don't come back in half an hour...well, you know what that means."  Her voice sounds a little cold at the end, but it's replaced shortly after with enthusiasm, "Hopefully I'll find Arithel soon and then we can make our escape.  Be sure not to have too much fun without me."

She then casts another spell, only recognized by her chanting, and her body vaporizes, as she sets off into the cave complex.


OOC-Syfis drank a potion of vision, giving her a Search bonus of +12, and a potion of sneaking, giving her a Move Silently bonus of +20 and then cast Invisibility followed by Gaseous Form.  She still has Mark of Air (+2 Dex, may sacrafice to gain +5 deflection bonus to AC for 5 rounds), Mage Armor, and Fly active.  She flies into the cave complex at a speed of up to 180 ft. per round (double moving), keeping close to the ceiling and explores the corridors, stopping and searching for anything of notice but not taking more than a minute at it-she's mainly looking for Arithel and whatever may look like the bug's leader, if any.

Edit-Syphis still has a light cantrip on her from earlier as well.


----------



## Thels (Jul 18, 2003)

"Right! Die, you critters!" Michael tries to wipe the slime off his sword as good as he can, before sheating it and looking at his wounds, giving a big thanks to Akaros after he patched Michael up. _Take care, Syfis!_


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 19, 2003)

"Thanks, Akaros,"  Lomas says as he gingerly prods his injuries.

"So, do any of you know what these things are?  I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure they aren't ogres."


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2003)

[That´s a great plan, Sollir. But, How are you going to _see_ down there? I´m sure it´s going to be dark.]



> *"So, do any of you know what these things are? I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure they aren't ogres."*




*"They bleed and die, that´s enough for me"* says Akaros. *"They´re not the strangest things in this world."*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2003)

OoC/Edit-Err, I was stupid and I sold my potion of darkvision to get that wand of unhanding...is it possible I trade off a potion of vision for a potion of darkvision and drink that instead?  If not, that's fine, then I prolly will just not take the past couple of actions assuming the cave is too dark for me to see or unlit.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2003)

((OOC; nope not gonna give you the potion, though your tactic works to stay a head of the light as the other members follow behind you.  you have lowlight vision so you can see beyond the radius of the parties light source.))


----------



## Someone (Jul 23, 2003)

[Sollir, that could work anyway if you also cast light on yourself and travel in the form of a disembodied globe of light. Not as good as having darkvision, but invisibility and gaseous form combined should make you immune to most attacks. Unless someone has dispel magic, that is.

But if you consider it´s a bad idea, let´s then continue through the tunnel we saw earlier while crysalis is still working]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2003)

OOC-*nods*, I already have light up anyways, posted that in the OOC thread (guess I should have done it here?) and edited my last post to note that I still had it active.


----------



## Someone (Jul 23, 2003)

After healing Lomas and Michael, Akaros puts the wand back in his pocket. *"Hope he hurries."* says, and sits down on a rock while the invisible, floating misty glowing wizard goes in his exploring mission. *"The sword easily  grows impatient on my hands"*


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 25, 2003)

_"I do not like the idea of letting someone go off by themselves and I dont like just sitting here and waiting."  _   Riejar states as he looks around the rooms.  _ "We should a least move down the passagway a little."_  With that he moves back to the entrance that they came through and quietly calls "Goliath come" and waits for his animal companion to come sliding down the ramp.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2003)

Everyone sits patiently while Syfis drinks a few potions and casts a few spells.  After a few seconds all that is left is a glowing ball of light.  She heads off down the cave flying quickly out of sight.  Riejar gets bored of waiting after a very short while later and begins down the tunnel.


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2003)

Akaros gets up. *"Eh, wait!"* says, before going after Riejar. *"just wait a little."* Akaros secures hiw own _everburning torch_ to his belt  and says: *"Let´s go to the first intersection and see what´s there while we wait the elf."*


----------



## Fanog (Jul 27, 2003)

Thomas slings his bow on his back as he sees the elven wizardess off. He looks wary at seeing the glowing ball of light leave alone. "Please be careful, Syfis If you are in danger, get word to us. The sound should carry far enough in these tunnels. Take care..."

Since the immediate threat is over, curiousity gets the best of the young man. He takes the glowing sunrod from his belt and takes the time to study the two dead ogre-bugs. _Strange creatures.. Are they really bugs, any markings or possessions that would give us clues?_


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2003)

Lomas frowns briefly as he watches Syfis make her preparations and float off down the passageway.  After that, he hefts his shield back up and cautiously watches Akaros and Riejar's backs if they indeed head down the passageway.

"Let's just not get carried away with impatience.  The inhabitants have already demonstrated considerable skill with those long pointy sticks."   Lomas tenderly pats his freshly healed wound.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 29, 2003)

Accompanied by Akaros and his dog Goliath, Riejar only moves to the beginning of the tunnel that Syfis went down.  Readying himself to move quickly down the passageway if something should happen.  Turning to the others, he states _“I will give Syfis a few more minutes.  If we hear nothing then I think we should move forward.”_


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2003)

*"She´s a glowing puff of smoke"* grunts Akaros. *"Of course we won´t hear anything, well, maybe a bunch of confused ogre-bugs following she back. And that´s not a bad thing: if that happens, better to wait them in a place where the can´t use those huge spears"*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2003)

As the glowing ball of light fades out of view down the corridor around slight twists and bends in the structure of the caves, Akaros and Riejar move forward to the corridor entrance deciding on whether to wait it out or impatiently move forward.

The tunnel ahead of Syfis is rough hewn and muddy.  It would appear that the inhabitants carved most of it themselves.  It follows a roughly even path south for quite a ways (100 feet) before ending in a T junction.  You cannot hear any sounds from this point.  The tunnel seems to go far in either direction, atleast as far as the limits of your visibility.  Within the radius of your light you can make out a corridor branching branching south from the eastern path about 30 feet on.  Turning to look to the west you can make out a dark hole a ways further in that direction that might indicate a parallel corridor heading south as well.

((OOC Im not entirely sure how to run a split party in a pbp game, so I will just post what each party sees here in the IC thread and trust players to keep their player/character knowledge seperate))


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 30, 2003)

_"I do not wish to just charge down the cave blindly, but I do want to be ready if something should happen.  I would like to move forward if Syfis does not return soon, but I will not split up the group even more.  So I will remain here until we decide otherwise."  _With that Riejar positions himself to the side of the tunnel so that he cannot be seen by anything approaching.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 8, 2003)

Lomas pulls a bit of jerky out of his pack and absentmindedly starts chewing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

OOC-I'm so very sorry, I must have missed the update to this thread before it went down to the depths of obscurity, thanks Rybaer for bumping it up.

Syfis heads west and attempts to inspect the dark hole.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 8, 2003)

Scratching behind his dogs ear, Raejar impatiently waits for the others to decide to move forward. 

ooc:just wanted to bump this back up top


----------



## Fanog (Aug 8, 2003)

Thomas, still kneeling at the ogre-bug corpses, hold up a hand as if to stall the others. He keeps his voice down, not wanting it to carry too far into the cave. "Wait. I think we should take a bit of time to get to know everything we can about these creatures. It might give us some essential information..."

[OoC: Repeating my previous action. It seemed like Erekose missed it.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2003)

((OOC: dont have much time at the moment, wanted to appologize for the frequency of updates, I have had trouble accessing the site lately.  I will post my next post later today when I have more time.  ))


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Thomas finishes searching the bug-ogres and comes up with their two huge longspears (easily 25 feet long) and two gems a piece (4 total).  The gems are small and aquamarine in colour.  He stands ready for the others who are impatiently waiting at the first tunnel.

Syfis continues around the corner and down the hall a short ways to investigate the opening heading south again.  That particular passage looks like it continues on a ways, though only a short way down the passage on the right is another opening.

((new map up at http://naninani.port5.com/ 
mirror at http://www.uneide.com/chris/fallenangel))


----------



## Thels (Aug 9, 2003)

Unless he'd be the only person remaining, Michael stays put, knowing his armor is a dead giveaway of his approach.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 9, 2003)

Syfis heads down the hallway and into the right opening, mantaining her position to be as close as to the roof of the area as possible, only going down the light up the surroundings if she needs to.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 10, 2003)

With a curious frown, Thomas picks up the four gems. He slings his bow over his shoulder and walks over to Michael. _Seems he's planning to stay here, at least. Syfis hasn't been away that long, I think we'd better wait for a moment. Her plan seemed reasonably safe, let's just hope we'll hear from her soon..._

The young Thomas looks a bit worried as he shows the four blueish gems to the tall warrior. "Hmm, didn't find as much as I'd hoped. Each of 'em had two gems. I'm thinking it might be some kind of payment - don't you think? Why else would they carry the same kind of gems? -  Of course, they might just have found them in the cave or somehwere else, and divided them equally among themselves. It really doesn't give us any clues..."

With a small sigh, he puts the gems into his belt pouch. He looks peers into the cave where Syfis went only moments ago and takes his bow to hand again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 14, 2003)

The opening to the right opens into a smaller chamber as equally rough hewn as the rest of the complex.  Two of the ogre-bugs are crouched inside and appear to be resting.  Seeing the glowing mist over head they stand up quizzically and stare at it.  Other than the bugs there is nothing of interesting in the room.  Before turning to the right and into the chamber the hallway continued south.

Back in the cave entrance everyone else waits patiently for Syfis.  Sounds of rain can be heard pounding the ground outside, though the lightning appears to have stopped.  The rain water runs down the muddy entrance slope into the large cavern you are in before draining away into the soft ground.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 14, 2003)

Syfis moves out of the room, floating quickly away from the ogres and continuing back down the hallway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 14, 2003)

Moving quickly back out the way you came from and down the hall you find that it turns to the left (east) and travels a short ways.  Looking back before you turn the corner you see that the bug-ogres have gotten up and are following you.  You can quickly out distance them if you continue, however they can see that you have moved in this direction.  Once around the corner you come to a junction in the hallways.  A corridor passes perpendicular to the one you are travelling down presenting you with four options (left, straight, right, turn back).  Behind you you can hear the ogres heading in your direction thought they are still a ways behind you (and of course have no idea what you are).

((OOC edit map up now  http://naninani.port5.com/ 
mirror at http://www.uneide.com/chris/fallenangel))


----------



## Someone (Aug 14, 2003)

Akaros notices the sudden cold in his feet: the running water that is turning the dirt into mud and soaking his boots. He puts nervously the greatsword over his shoulder; the idea of drowning in a flooded cavern is more than enough to make a cleric of fire nervous.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 17, 2003)

Syphis thinks for a moment, and then turns left to see what's in the room.  _I think I can outpace these creatures for the time being...perhaps I should have put a bit more thought into this plan..._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 17, 2003)

Growing uneasy and impatient with every second that passes, Riejar moves to the opening of the passageway. _"We cant wait here forever, and I dont like the looks of that water coming in the room.  Lets at least move forward a little ways to see if Syphis has stirred anything up!"_

OOC:  Not sure where Syphis is at right now, I am guessing that he is down by the #4 on the map... I know the party doesnt know where he is but wondering if we can hear or see the Bug-Ogres following Syphis.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2003)

Syfis you turn left keeping yourself ahead of the two ogre-bugs.  After only about 40 feet you come to a room.

A beautiful, forlorn-looking young man is chained to the floor of this chamber. Numerous bloody stripes across his chest and back indicate that he has been flogged. His eyes are clear, blue, and full of an anger that could only be described as righteous.

He looks up at the glowing light quizzically.  Then flinches as he picks up the sound of clicking coming from the corridor.  

Back in the entrance Riejar heads down the passageway.  About 60 feet down you can see the t section that is ahead.  There is currently no movement and no sign of Syfis.

((OOC - nope cant see her anywhere as she has turned a few corners and is well out of visibility

new map coming later))


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Michael looks at the vanishing Riejar in the distance and sighs. "Someone oughta learn that fellow some patience. No need to get ourselves ambushed all the time if we can help it. He's gonna be dead meat if he goes off alone, and we're all in more danger than we have to be if we follow him. Someone oughta call him back."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 19, 2003)

As Riejar walks down the hall he lights a torch so that he can see better.  Not knowing which way Syfis went, Riejar stops at the t section in the hall.  Disgusted, he spit on the ground and reaches down to pet his dog. _
 "I guess we have no choice but to wait here, do we Goliath?"_
Peering down both corridors Riejar listens intently for any signs of trouble.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 19, 2003)

Thomas looks at Riejar leaving, then turns to hear what Michael has to say. "We can't call him back, they'll surely hear us. If there are still more of those ogre-bugs here, that is."

Drawing an arrow and keeping his bow aimed in front of him, Thomas takes a few steps into the cave. "Come on, let's go after him. I don't think we have much other choice..."

[Edit: Reminder that Thomas still has a lit Sunrod stuck in his belt.]


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

"Lighting a torch like that...", Michael sighs and shakes his head as they go after Riejar, trying to be as silent as his armor allows him.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

Lomas forces down the last bit of jerky.  He draws out his everburning torch and readies his shield on the other arm.  Cautiously, he will follow the others as far as they go down the cave.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2003)

Syfis looks at the boy and thinks real quick, _What to do...what to do...I can't just leave him here..._

She then doubles back quickly the way she came.  She let's the ogres see her moving in the opposite direction, towards the group.

Assuming corporeal form, the light that appears to be Syfis exclaims, "I found him, but he's hurt-and there are two more ogre-bugs up across there."

Syfis continues to explain the situation to the group, and of the rooms she found.  "What do we do?  We have to act soon.  You decide while I'll contact him..."

Syfis then incants another spell, Whispering Wind, sending a message to the location where Arithel was in Celestial, "We are coming to save you, Arithel.  My name is Syfis, I was that ball of light you saw, we will be there soon.  Have hope."  She finishes.


----------



## Someone (Aug 19, 2003)

Akaros follows the others. *"Let´s see if we can find another of those ogre bugs while the elf comes back"*


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 20, 2003)

((OOC new map is up:
http://naninani.port5.com/ 
mirror at http://www.uneide.com/chris/fallenangel

I will post my next post after Sollir edits Syfis' turn.))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC-edited


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 22, 2003)

OOC: How close are the Ogre-Bugs following Syfis.  I guess we need to know if we have time to prepare.  That will definately change my actions.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2003)

Syfis, having returned to the party leading the bug-ogres away from the boy, informs the group that two of them are moving towards the party quickly and will be in the middle of the corridor in only a few seconds (2 rounds to prep quickly). All of you quickly forget the water that is slowly trickling in with the news of imminent danger. 

((corridor is 10 feet wide if you wish to fight there.  Please try and indicate the party order and your two rounds of actions.  Syfis' first is the whispering wind. ))


----------



## Fanog (Aug 23, 2003)

Thomas smiles at seeing Syfis again, and breathes a small sigh of relief. Upon hearing the news she brings, his eye brows are frowned with thought. He looks about his gathered companions, and speaks soft and quickly. "If we wish to rescue this angelic boy, we will have to fight these creatures sooner of later - I see no other option. They are probably quicker than us, so retreating would only cost us time. I say we make a stand here." The young Thomas looks a bit nervous, but determined.

If the other agree, Thomas continues "I can create a area of slipperyness up ahead. That might slow them down somewhat and give us time to pepper them before they reach us. I will stand at point until they reach us, and then fall back." He releases one hand from his bow, gripping one of the charms that adorn his necklace. "Fire grant me speed and grace", he speaks, upon which the token begins to glow with a reddish light. "Now, for the diversion..." Thomas picks a small packet of butter from his belt pouch, smearing it between his back of his hands as he utters arcane words of power until a layer of grease appears on the ceiling in front of them, shimmering slightly in the light of their torches.

((Using one of the _elemental charms_ for _mark of fire_, granting +2 Dexterity. Casting _Grease_ to coat the ceiling between 25 and 35 feet ahead of my position. I have a spell failure of 15% due to armor.)).


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

"Right, here we go. I'd rather fight them from a distance, but it doesn't seem like we have that option, so we'll have to do with this." Michael walks to the front of the party, his large sword held in both hands.


----------



## Someone (Aug 23, 2003)

Before Michael advances to the front Akaros cast _Magic Vestment_ in his armor and calls the spirits of fire to burn in the party´s hearts ( _Bless_)

[As a reminder, Bull´s Strenght and Endurance are still active on Michael and Riejar, respectively]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 24, 2003)

Riejar moves to the oposite side of the hall, allowing others to be able to attack as well and then  rests his sword against the wall where he can get to it quickly. He then reaches for his bow. Nocking one of his silver arrows, he pulls it back and readies himself for the first Ogre-bug to round the corner.  

When the first bug is visible, he lets the arrow fly.  As soon as he fires, Riejar picks up his sword and readies for the ogre-bugs to attack.

OOC:
Just putting this here so you dont have to look it up.

Ranged Attack Bonus : +7
.Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (+3 STR Bonus) / +7 ranged / 1d8+3/ X3 critical 
. Masterwork Silver Arrows


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2003)

If Riejar is going to use the bow, then Akaros places himself next to Michael waiting for the bugs.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 24, 2003)

Lomas squeezes his way to the back of the group, allowing the fighters plenty of space in which to operate...and opening plenty of distance from any spears they might be carrying.

He will hold action until they appear.  Once the first comes into range, Lomas will draw it into the mindscape and attack with Brain Hammer +0 (net +7).  Successful or not, he'll follow it up with an Ego Whip.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

Syfis pulls out her bow and arrows, staying near the end of the group, but decides not to use them just yet-waiting instead to see how things go before trying to fight.

(OOC Syfis has currently, Light, Invisibility, Fly, Mark of Air, and Mage Armor on for a total of 19 AC)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Round 1*

Syfis finishes relating her story and readies her bow at the back of the group next to Lomas and Thomas though she has remained invisible the entire time. ((currently has mark of air(4.6hrs), light(30min), fly(30min), mage armor(4.6hrs), invisibility(40min), potions - vision(40min), sneaking(40min)))

One of the bug-like ogres appears on the ceiling of the tunnel heading your way.  It is about 40 feet down the corridor.  Because of the twisting nature of the tunnel it is difficult to draw a bead on it.

Lomas readies his mind, standing beside Thomas about 20 feet behind the two in the front.  The first bug is too far away at the moment to draw him into the Mindscape.

Michael stands ready about 30 feet into the hallway, his greatsword held steady waiting for the first of the bug-ogres to approach. ((bullstr+2(4.6hrs), crysalis(30min), magic vestment+2(5hrs)))

Riejar, positioned beside Michael  has sets his sword against the wall and draws his bow, ready to fire one shot before picking up his sword.  Letting loose as soon as spots the first bug, the arrow careems off the rough ceiling missing its target.  With that he sets his bow aside and picks up the sword.  ((endur+4(4.6hrs), crysalis(30min)))

Akaros standing right behind Riejar finishes casting his spells providing spiritual guidance for everyone.  ((crysalis(30min)))

A second bug-like ogre slids along the ceiling behind the first. It is difficult to see it given the distance, lighting and the curving nature of the ceiling and corridor.

Thomas stands at the back with Lomas after having enchanted the ceiling about 30 feet in front of his friends right between them and the bug.  It drips slightly with a dark slimy substance. ((mark of fire(3hrs)))


((Combat Map OOC please post your next round actions. Sollir if you want Syfis to do anything in reaction to the bug above in the first round you can and I will edit it.))

Edit- spelling mistakes


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 25, 2003)

Lomas will continue to hold action to draw one of the bug creatures into the mindscape and follow with an Ego Whip.  He will wait, however, until the first one reaches the area of the Grease spell.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 25, 2003)

Nocking an arrow and keeping his aim, Thomas takes a short step forward. His heart beats in his chest, but he tries to steady by focussing on spotting what's up ahead.
As soon as one of the bugs reaches the greased area, he lets loose with an arrow.


----------



## Thels (Aug 25, 2003)

Michael waits, his sword steady in his hands, while he innerly speaks courage to himself.

OOC: How high is it here? Would I have problems attacking critters on the ceiling? Are there places in front of or behind me where things would be easier?


----------



## Someone (Aug 25, 2003)

[Wow, we´re well buffed.]

Akaros keeps near the warrior, ready to cast an spell if things go awry.

[OOC: Do nothing. I think we have a good position here and don´t want to waste spells.]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 25, 2003)

Once Riejar has readied his sword and shield, he waits for the Ogre-bugs to come withing striking distance.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2003)

Syfis whispers, "I'll assist if you need help, but right now this invisibility spell could come in handy."  Syfis says as she holds back for the moment.

OOC-Total defense for the round.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 26, 2003)

Syfis waits patiently at the back, invisible.

Bug 1 charges up the hallway clinging to the ceiling. When it reaches the greased area, however, it loses grip and comes tumbling down to the floor.  It stands up and makes a strange noise that sounds like a mix between a growl and the chomping of mandibles. (3 falling damage)

Lomas opens his mind drawing in the first bug which has fallen into Thomas's trap into the Mindscape.  Tall mountains form across his inner vision and before him stands the vague shape of the ogre-bug. He attempts to form a lock on the bug, but is unable to grab it.  As the mindscape disolves he launches a crackling lash of psychic energy which slams into the bug dazing it.

Michael waits for one to approach a bit closer. 
Riejar waits for one to approach a bit closer. 
Akaros waits for one to approach a bit closer. 

Bug 2 watches as his fellow ogre slams into the ground and continues his charge along the ceiling.  As it reaches the greased area it quickly finds out why the other fell.  However it is able to maintain its grip and continues past the area.  As it approaches Michael and Riejar step forward to attack.  Seizing the opportunity it jabs its huge longspear at Riejar.  The spear catches Riejar in the centre of his chest. (14 damage) Retaliating Michael and Riejar swing their swords up at it.  Michael's sword swings wide, but Riejar's manages to connect.  (8 damage). Slowed by the movement across the greased area the bug cannot gather up enough momentum to finish its charge and instead clings to the ceiling just infront of the other fighters.

Thomas takes aim at the bug and launches an arrow.  It connects with the creatures right sholder remaining lodged in it. (7 damage).

((Combat Map recap bug 1: 3dmg, stunned 2 rounds; bug 2: 15 damage; Riejar: 14 damage (currently at 38)))

edit - ceiling is 10 feet high where you are so no problem attacking it.  forgot the AoO for moving towards it.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 26, 2003)

Lomas grins in satisfaction as the Ego Whip lashes the mind of the lead bug.  He quickly turns his attention to the second bug and, like the first, attempts to pull it into the Mindscape.

OOC: attacks with a Brain Hammer +0, followed by another Ego Whip.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2003)

"Hey Riejar, drink this."  Syfis says as she moves over to put a potion at his mouth.

(OOC-Err, no bow actually, I didn't buy one-whoops.  Anyways, I know you can feed a potion to an unconscious character, can you do it to a live one?  If that action is illegal I'll change it).


----------



## Someone (Aug 26, 2003)

[Er, I´m the healer, so better use a magic missile or something and stay out of reach of the bugs]

Having no room to attack, Akaros gets the healing wand and uss it with Riejar.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 26, 2003)

Thomas beams a smile as soon as the first bug crashes down from the ceiling. If possible, his smile even widens when he hears that the second one also has trouble crossing the greased area. Hearing the groans from his injured companions, however, makes him forget the short moment of triumph.

With dedication, he steadies his breath and fires another arrow, trying to get as close as he dare go.

((Can I get within 30 feet and still hit one of the ogre-bugs, or do the front-line fighters block my aim?))


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Riejar groans in pain when the spear crashes into his chest.  Trying to shake it off he swing at the bug again, hoping to finish it off.

OOC.  Sollir ,my Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (+3 STR Bonus) is laying up against the wall where I had my sword laying before.  If you can get an arrow, Syfis could use that bow.  If Erekose13 allows it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 26, 2003)

((OOC just letting everyone know what is possible.

sollir - drinking a potion is a standard action for the person drinking it I think, unless of course they are unconcious.

fanog - yup the bug is clinging to the ceiling and is size large.  it is now in melee tho so you will have the -4 penalty in melee. and yes you can move close enough

thrarn - yup syfis can pick up your bow if she likes, you have moved forward 10 feet when the bug came at you so she will have no problem picking it up.))


----------



## Thels (Aug 26, 2003)

Michael roars: "I shall crush you!" as he takes a swing at the creature in front of him.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 29, 2003)

**bump**


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2003)

Syfis (with Akaros moving in to heal Riejar, what would you like to do at this point?  I will edit here with your action)

Bug 1 stands dazed on the ground as a small splater of grease from the ceiling above drips down onto it.

Lomas draws the second bug hanging above the fighters into his mindscape.  The mountains form beneath their feat leaving the two mental images standing atop a plateau.  Lomas' brain hammer manages to catch the bug-ogre allowing him to focus his Ego whip on to it with more ease.  The crackling bolt of energy impacts the bug on the ceiling leaving it dazed.

Akaros uses his wand to touch Riejar lightly on the back, white light spreading a calming touch throughout his body (4 damage healed).

Michael's sword swings in against the bug, crashing into it.  The vicious strike hits deeply (21 damage).

Riejar feeling better from the healing swings at bug and his sword crashes into it beside Michael's inflicting the killing blow (11 damage).  The bug crashes to the ground.

Bug 2 is well... dead.

Thomas no longer has a shot at the bug on the ceiling it being dead... (you can let me know if you want to change this round's action as well)

A voice issues from somewhere ahead, ringing on the limestone walls of the cavern. “Petty creatures!” it shouts. “You have incurred the inestimable anger of Brath the Lesser. Prepare to be destroyed!” Then the hallway goes dark.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 29, 2003)

Thomas sees the bug that he had aim on, drop. However, since the other one still stands, he doesn't like to waste time. Shifting his bow to his left hand, his right hand grips a yellowish metal wand from his belt. Pointing it at the remaining ogre-bug, he hopes for the best and utters the elven command word. "Valane!" He hopes for the best, waiting for the three magical arrows to fly forth from the magic wand.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2003)

[Was that a _Darkness_ spell? (man, I hate the 3.0 version of that). And what kind of voice?]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 29, 2003)

(Syfis would have just refocused her initiative, even though she probably didn't need to in this combat )

Syfis flies backwards, past the darkness on just infront of the back wall of the area.  "We can't beat him if we can't see him.  If you need to, retreat up the rope back here!"  She says as she begins to chant.

OOC-Move equiv action to fly back and then standard to cast Rope Trick)


----------



## Thels (Aug 29, 2003)

Michael curses at the sudden darkness, asking: "What's going on? Where did the light go?" while slowly retreating backwards, taking his time as not to fall.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 29, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> A voice issues from somewhere ahead, ringing on the limestone walls of the cavern. “Petty creatures!” it shouts. “You have incurred the inestimable anger of Brath the Lesser. Prepare to be destroyed!” Then the hallway goes dark.





"What?!" Lomas calls out.  "You're only Brath the Lesser?  Where's Brath the Greater?  We don't care to deal with peons."  

While taunting, Lomas braces himself against the wall just to the side of the hallway.  He pulls his psicrystal Blaze out of his pocket and holds it up around the corner.

Telepathically, "Talk to me Blaze.  What do you see?"


OOC: (Blaze has 40' Blindsight.)


----------



## Fanog (Aug 30, 2003)

Hearing how the other are also affected by the sudden darkness, Thomas quickly thinks on his knowledge of magic and starts to rule out possibilities. "_All of us blinded - unlikely. Torches couldn't go out through dispel magic, so that's not it either. Must be magical darkness then..._, he thinks.

Slightly panicked, he repeats Syfis' words. "Retreat, get out of this darkness. Syfis, can you still see something back there?!"

Pressing himself against the wall, Thomas begins to retreat, hoping that his sunrod will start to shine again somewhere further back. "Lomar, no time for jokes now. Come on..."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 30, 2003)

Hearing the others retreat, Riejar presses himself up aganst the walk and begins slowly walking back, using the wall as a guide.


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2003)

Akaros moves up the tunnel, too, cursing that magic of cowards.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 1, 2003)

-Thomas' turn last round - Three small glowing missiles streak towards the stunned ogre-bug slamming into its chest (10 damage).  It lets out a groan before you hear Brath's entrance. -

-3rd round -

Syfis retreats and casts her spell.  It is near the back of the cave about 10 feet infront of the entrance.  The darkness looms over the entry way to the hall.  You can even see the boundary of where your light falls and then nothing. 

Bug 1 clicks its mandibles angrily as it stands stunned deep in the darkness.

In Lomas' mind Blaze says that there is a bigger creature standing over the fallen one. The one that you mentally assaulted stands stunned behind the new threat.

Akaros retreats till he is in the main entrance room outside the darkness.  He positions himself beside the immerging fighters ready for whatever might try to come through.

Michael exits the darkness safely his eyes adjusting again to the drastic change in lighting.  He positions himself at the hallway entrance beside Akaros.

Riejar follows the others out, bumping slightly into Akaros as he exits.  He positions himself beside the entrance ready for the on coming threat. 

Thomas takes a step backwards and is immediately out of the darkness.  He gets himself to a position off to the side of the room with a clear view of the wall of darkness where the fighters are standing.

Brath the Lesser shouts, "Aye well, the greater was my father, so named for his girth.  I ate him and damn that was filling.  I think you all shall make a nice meal alround too, six coarses even." Though he talks a lot nothing immerges from the darkness.

Edit - Maps are now in my signiture.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 1, 2003)

> "Aye well, the greater was my father, so named for his girth. I ate him and damn that was filling. I think you all shall make a nice meal alround too, six coarses even."




_"Well come out of the dark!  I will give you something to chew on." _ Riejar says, taunting whatever is in the darkness.


----------



## Thels (Sep 1, 2003)

"Let's fall back a little. We know how far they can reach with their weapons. I'd rather see them when they attack us." Michael takes a step back, waiting to see if Riejar and Akaros are stepping back too.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 1, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Let's fall back a little. We know how far they can reach with their weapons. I'd rather see them when they attack us." Michael takes a step back, waiting to see if Riejar and Akaros are stepping back too.




_"You have a good point there."_ Riejar says to Michael as he too takes a few step back.


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2003)

Akaros moves back and stores the wand back for later use. *"Come here, scum!"* shouts. *"Let´s see who roasts who!"*

[Move 20 feet back as the others said]


----------



## Fanog (Sep 2, 2003)

Content with his position, Thomas nocks an arrow on his bow. He readies it for whatever enemy might step out of the darkness.

He hisses a nervous warning to his fellows, hoping that the creature in the darkness won't hear it. "Watch out, guys. Whoever he is, he has magic at his proposal. Might blast us without ever leaving his darkness."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 2, 2003)

For the moment, Lomas places Blaze back into his belt pouch and withdraws his power stone of Fly and activates it.  While doing so, he backs up so that he is against the wall and opposite Thomas.

Telepathically to Blaze, "Okay, so he's bigger.  Does he appear to be the same type of creature as the one behind him, or is he something different?  Is he carrying any obvious weapons or other gear?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 3, 2003)

Syfis yells in frustration, "Argh, this is just annoying.  Get yourselves back to the area we came in, out of the caves, trust me."  She then flies up into the air, far over the entrance to the cavernous area.

_Okay, don't have many chances with this, so I better make it good._

(OOC-Syfis flies over the immediate entrance to the caves, and readies an action to toss down a token of Quaal's Feather Token: Tree, if the darkness reaches its peak-aka, when the center of the spell's center is right below her.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 4, 2003)

Syfis heads back towards the entrance waiting for the others. ((OOC I am not entirely sure what you plan to do with the tree, I am assuming that you want to drop a tree on the bbeg.  I am a little behind on the tactics to use the tree thing))

Before the fighters have a chance to leave the darkness a spear lashes out of the darkness from the ceiling above the hallway entrance.  Though apparently the darkness is impeeding them as well as the spear flies wide of anyone.

Lomas stands ready while Blaze speaks in his mind, "_Well he is big and hulking but doesnt appear to be bug-like, so no extra arms.  He carries himself on two legs like all of you bipeds. He carries a really big sword and is wearing armor._"  He then manifests _fly_ taking himself to the ceiling.

Akaros moves back out of the range of that wildly flying sword. He is followed by Michael and Riejar who all back up out of reach.

Thomas readies his bow careful to make sure the fighters are atleast mostly inbetween him and the threats.

A hushed chanting begins out of the darkness, all three spell casters can see a _charm_ coming a mile a way.  As the spell finishes Michael feels a foreign presence in his mind trying to coerce him.  He is able to shrug it off without much effort.  A blue head appears from out of nowhere just outside the darkness, it is large and ogre-like tho it features two curled black horns.  Seeing the head Thomas takes a carefully aimed shot which hits with amazing accuracy directly in the creatures face (crit, 13 damage). Cursing the creature retreats back into the darkness. Presumably that was Brath the Lesser.

Edit: made sure that Lomas was flying and added Thomas' readied shot.


----------



## Thels (Sep 4, 2003)

Michael shakes his head wildly. "What was that? Anyhow, if we want to return to the entrance, weneed to climb that slope again. Not sure I want to while these creatures are tossing spears at us."


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

Thomas looks at Syfis for a short moment, looking quite confused by her proposed plan. Carefully, he takes a few steps back.

"If we're going to retreat, I could cover with some arrows. Might make them more cautious in throwing their spears. Also, it seems like they're as hampered by the darkness as we are. We might be safe." He is silent for a moment, then adds "But what about the boy? Weren't we here to rescue it? He's still there... Syfis?"

((OoC: Did I get a shot at Brath when he poked his head out of the darkness?))


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 4, 2003)

((OOC sorry Fanog, yup you will ill post it tomorrow when i have a bit more time))


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2003)

*"Retreat? You´re hardly wounded and want to run... don´t be so coward!"* exclaims Akaros. *"If it doesn´t want to come out, I´ll make him appear... with fire"* continues, regarding the monster hiding in the darkness.

Akaros walks forward, stopping just before the darkness and casts _Burning hands_ to burn who/whatever is hiding in it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2003)

okay new maps up for last round.  still want to see how everone reacts to Akaros' charge before I post the next round


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

Thomas is caught a bit off-guard by Akaros' actions, but the man's actions don't really surprise him. Franticaly, Thomas tries to think of a way to dispel, or get around the darkness. He also twists his brain trying to figure out what he knows of these blue-skinned ogres.

"Arakos, we've got your back!", calls Thomas. He takes a step closer to the darkness, preparing to fire again at the first sign that Brath or the ogre-bug might still be there. "Syfis, do we know anything about this blue ogre with horns?"

(OoC: Kn. (Arcana) of Bardic Knowledge for details on the blue ogre. Fire an arrow when I know the location of Brath or the ogre-bug.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2003)

new pic of Brath up. Thomas figures that the only blue-skinned ogres that he has heard tales of who could cast spells like _charm_ would be the ogre-mage.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 8, 2003)

Lomas watches Akaros intently, hoping the Lesser will show himself again.  


[ooc: Lomas will hold action until the first creature shows itself from the darkness.  Whichever one it is, he will engage in psi combat with mode Brain Hammer +0.  This will be followed with an Ego Whip.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 9, 2003)

Syfis will continue flying/waiting.

(OOC-There's no real rule for it, you can decide how it works however you want, really-if it even works.  Some DMs like to do a ranged attack roll and deal damage based on the tree's falling damage, but there's no hard and fast rule really)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 10, 2003)

Syfis flying at the back of the hall waits impatiently for her allies to take the prudent action and retreat.

The ogre-bug on the ceiling takes another jab from the darkness slamming his spear into Riejar's chest knocking the wind out of him. (15 damage, crit-threat).

Lomas waits.

Akaros strides boldly up to the edge of the darkness and begins chanting his spell.  The spear shots out again but misses.  Maybe they can see out after all.  He quickly finishes his spell launching flaming death hopefully at both of his opponents (17 damage, both in range, both failed saves, but then you cant see that).

Michael, Riejar, and Thomas stand their ground hoping that an opportunity will present itself.  

Chanting begins once again from in the darkness, the spellcasters realize too late what is coming and shout for everyone to get down just as a wintery blast comes whipping out of.  The intense cold instantaneously freezes you to the bone.  (26 damage, everyone is in the blast, Syfis, Lomas, and Thomas save for half, Michael, Riejar, and Akaros fail their saves).  As you stare back down the corridor you realise that you can now see.  The big ogre-mage must have knocked itself unconcious from the effort as he is lying on the ground.  The ogre-bug on the ceiling above it looks suprised to see you.  

Thomas takes the shot first, but the arrow flies wide.  Michael seeing his opponent charges and swings up at the bug hitting it solidly (16 damage).  His downward slash brings the creature with it, it dies on impact with the ground.

((OOC. damage recap: Michael (16hp), Riejar (1hp), Lomas (12hp), Thomas (12hp), Syfis (7hp), Akaros (13hp), all opponents are dead or unconcious))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 10, 2003)

"That was close."  Syfis says, flying back down.  She proceeds to take out a potion of cure light wounds and drinks it.  "I suggest everyone else does the same, after all, who knows what might still lurk inside."

"There's some unexplored rooms still, but I'll set to work on freeing Arithel first.  I didn't see any traps in there, but I'm not certain if there are any further on in the area."

Her illuminating, yet invisible form sets to work on flying back to Arithel's location.  Assuming no one appears to follow her after she gets there, she dismisses her invisibiltiy spell and lands in front of him.  "Arithel?"

OOC-Syfis was flying above the entrance, so would she still be caught in the blast?  Just curious.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 10, 2003)

((OOC I wasnt sure exactly where you were, whether it was just inside (in the blast) or clearly outside and in the rain.  The blast from the cone of cold filled upto the 5' square just outside the hole if I got it right.  With the position I put you on the map you were in the blast. Gonna go with the way it is, but the party has enough one-shot healing stuff that all damage suffered wont hurt a bit.))


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2003)

Akaros grins and steps near the ogre mage before it has a chance to regenerate and cuts it's head off with a powerful strike of the greatsword. Then turns to the others.

*"What were you saying? ah, the angel boy..."*

Akaros then casts enough healing spells to bring the party back to health.

[kill the ogre mage, then Cast cure serious wounds on himself, then use the wand on everyone until they have 8 hp ot less of damage.Cast _detect magic_ on the ogre mage's stuff to see if it has something valuable.]

[Edit: BTW, we took the ogre mage down with too really lucky shots! a crit and a really, really high damage roll with that burning hands.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 11, 2003)

((OOC yeah they were some nice damage rolls, but i had forgot about the regen till you cut off his head, he would have had like 1 or 2 hps left and prolly run away for a bit.  ah well thems the breaks))


----------



## Fanog (Sep 11, 2003)

"Everyone alright? Riejar, still with us?"

After checking on Riejar, Thomas keeps his bow at the ready and carefully walks over to the ogre mage body. He averts his eys for a moment as Akaros decapitates the creature. His curiousity gets the better of him, though, and before long Thomas is studying the body of the spellcaster ogre. "Thank you, Akaros. That was mighty close..."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 12, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> "Everyone alright? Riejar, still with us?"




Riejar staggers and drops to the ground, but sitting upright.  His face pale white and mouth contoured in obvious pain.  _“Guess that will teach me to be a little more patient.”_


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

"Thanks again. Akaros." Michael checks upon the other ogre creatures, making sure they're dead by cutting off their heads.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 14, 2003)

Lomas will retrieve his everburning torch from his belt and float near the entrance to the tunnel.  He will keep eye and ear trained in that direction in case any other creatures should wander along.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

OOC: To all, I have a lot of things going on and I am not able to post as often as I like.  Its not fare to everybody else, so I am going to bow out.  I am very sorry for any trouble this causes but hopefully, someone that can post more will take my place.
Since I was so close to death, perhaps Erekose will decide that I was killed in combat.  Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2003)

((np Thrarn, I am glad that you were able to join us and I hope that you enjoyed my first game dming here. 

For everyone else.  This dungeon is not very long and as I said I am going to be just running this as a a short one-off game, so if everyone is okay with it, I will run Riejar as an NPC till the end.))


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2003)

While Akaros sets about healing everyone, Thomas searches the body of the ogre-mage.  He finds only the creature's armour and weapon.  Michael checks the bodies of the other bug-ogres after making sure that they are dead.  They too have nothing but their weapons and armour.   

Syfis floats back down the corridor that she had found Arithel in.  Once she arrives there she releases her spell.  Suprised Arithel looks up at her and asks, "Are you the angel that came to me earlier in the ball of light?"  He coughs hard and it sounds like he is hacking up a lung.  He looks a thin from his capture, but beyond malnourishment and the cough he looks like he has not been harmed.  Yet there is a radiance about him, something the pervades the air in the small dank room, something almost palpably holy.  "Are you here to rescue me, angel?"


----------



## Thels (Sep 16, 2003)

"Okay, that's settled." Michael mumbles as he walks back to the group. "Sooo, should we wait or head after Syfis?"


----------



## Fanog (Sep 16, 2003)

_Hmm, that's disappointing_, Thomas thinks as he leaves the body of the ogre-mage. "This one doesn't seem to be carrying anything", he announces. "Michael, I think we should wait for a moment. She is quite fast while flying, we would hear if she ran into trouble. By the way, the other two ogre-bugs had some gems, two apiece. Did that one carry gems as well?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

*"No way"* says Akaros. *"She´s no longer gaseous, so if she finds something will have problems. And I´m not going to continue here hearing the rain and twiddling my thumbs, that fight heated me"* continues as he removes from his armor one of the icicles created by the cone of cold.


----------



## Thels (Sep 16, 2003)

OOC: Someone, do we actually know that?

Michael replies: "Nope, nothing. Just mundane weapons and armor as far as I can tell."


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Someone, do we actually know that?




[Do we know what?]


----------



## Thels (Sep 16, 2003)

OOC: Syfis no longer being gaseous. Afaik she dispelled when in Arithel's room, which is beyond our sight.


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Syfis no longer being gaseous. Afaik she dispelled when in Arithel's room, which is beyond our sight.




She cast at least a Grease spell, and you can´t cast while gaseous.


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

*triple post* Damned browser; it says "the page cannot be found" and it actually posted.


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2003)

*double post*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2003)

While everyone waits, some patiently, some not so patiently, the rain outside seems to thunder on.  It has increased in intensity, pounding the ground even harder.  The thunder and lightning seem to have passed thankfully.  While the slope and some of the entrance way is mired in mud, you can see that most of the water trickling in is absorbed by the floor of the entrance cave.  So far you have only been in the cave about 35 minutes, but the waiting makes it seem like a lot longer.

((OOC: Everyones spell-buffs are still operating, but some of the earlier ones have only about 15 minutes left.  Excepting of course those spells that have been released - the gaseous form and invisibility.))


----------



## Someone (Sep 18, 2003)

Akaros growl his impatience until he exclaims: *"I cannot wait any more. Don´t know why are we waiting here if the bugs are there inside, and the sword becomes uneasy in my hands. I´m going there. Who´s with me?"*

[Akaros goes looking for Syfis]


----------



## Thels (Sep 18, 2003)

"Guess we're going" Michael replies. Holding his sword in both hands he goes after Akaros.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 18, 2003)

"Err, I'm not really an angel-just an elf-but I did come here earlier and I am here to rescue you."  Syfis says, honestly.  Eyes full of pity, she drags out some meager rations and a potion of cure light wounds and gives it to him to drink (or help him to do so if his hands are tied).  She then sets to carefully loosen any bonds that might be holding him there.

"Do you know why they did this to you?"  She asks as she begins to help.

OOC-Hrm, missed the update, whoops.  Syfis will try to break the bonds the quickest way she can, if she can.  IC-wise, there's no reason why the group wouldn't follow Syfis, she just took the lead.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2003)

Lomas follows the lead of the others.  He is content to float behind them, holding up his torch to light the way.  Once they reach the branching passageways, he will be careful to watch and listen for any sign of other foul creatures coming their way.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

"Thank you dear angel for saving me." Arithel manages to get out inbetween the food and drink.  When he is finished and you have him released from his bonds (which wasnt difficult), he says tries to answer your question, "I dont really know what they wanted the big blue one kept saying something about a plan, but that is all I could understand.  The others all just clicked away with their strange mouths."  With the potion and food in him he looks ready to move.  He could probably so with another cure at some point but for now he is looking much better.

The others, once rested press on.  You reach the end of the first corridor.  The T junction stands before you, though you dont know which way Syfis went.  You can not see anything in either direction.  Goliath sniffs the ground and looks to the right.  Lomas' light illuminates a very rough corridor that continues much the same as the one you have come from, ie. it twists and turns preventing much visibility beyond a couple dozen paces.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 19, 2003)

Syfis sighs slightly at the angel comment, there seemed to be no use getting through to this guy.  She thinks for a moment, "You probably need some protection if there's still any of those ogre-bug-things around."  She says, drawing out a few scrolls of her pouch.

"Sit still and I'll take care of that."  She then proceeds to read from them, and cast spells of protection on him, explaining about the Mark of Air and how if he's in trouble he can activate it by pressing on it.  "Can you use a sword?"  If he replies yes, then she will also hand him her masterwork longsword.  Finishing up, she hands him another potion, with, "Can't take any chances." being her escuse, although perhaps she's just a softie at heart.

"I'm...I'm sorry for what they did to you."  She says suddenly, feeling guilty that the group and her had not come earlier, "But I think my companions and I have already defeated this blue one you have talked about, he called himself "Brath the Lesser", although we may have not defeated all of his minions.  Is there anything you could tell me about this area or its inhabitants?"

(OOC-Spells active on Arithel, Mage Armor from scroll, Mark of Air from scroll, and Endurance from scroll.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

"Wow thank you. Though I dont think I can use that" he says as he points to the sword.  He is still quite young perhaps only about 10 or 12 in human years. "I dont really know much about this place, its so dark.  They brought me here and tied me up.  Sometimes they would come by and talk in front of me, but I couldnt understand what they said.  I picked out one or two words that the big one, Brath did you say, yeah Brath I have heard that name from them.  I tried to count how many there were when I was taken from the village.  I thought there were only about 6 with Brath, but I dont know for sure."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 19, 2003)

Syfis nods and sheathes her sword, "If there were only six, I think we have one or two left to go."

She takes a look outside the corridor for a moment, "I don't think its wise to go just yet, we should wait for my friends to get here first."

_How could they do this to such a young kid, although if he is an angel himself, then his looks might be misleading._

OOC-Although I didn't specifically mention it, would it be fair for the others know which direction where to go after Syfis recounted her venture inside just before they fought the ogres?  I figured she would have told them, although I didn't want to type up a paragraph summary of everything she found as they could basically read the posts for the info she was relaying to them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

((OOC - its okay Goliath is still on your trail.  They will find you soon enough.))


----------



## Thels (Sep 19, 2003)

Michael slowly moves down the corridor that Goliath is heading, keeping his eyes open.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 19, 2003)

Thomas keeps near the back, next to Lomar. He has his bow in hand with an arrow nocked and pays special attention to the path behind them. Getting caught by surprise would be the worst thing to happen.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 20, 2003)

You manage to follow Goliath who is on the trail, until you reach Syfis.  You see that she is kneeling infront of a small boy, he has just finished eating something that Syfis has given him.  He has an aura around him that calms everyone, peace seems to radiate from him.


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

"So, this the lad?" Michael asks. When confirmed, Michael quickly scans the room, checking for anything unusual or area's that are concealed by other objects, before taking guard at the entrance.


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2003)

*"Hm, well."* says Akaros. *"I don´t think we´re doing anything here, since we have the boy. We could come back to the village, or end exploring the place while the rain still pours. That headless ogre could have something valuable hidden here."*


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

"But now wo got the boy with us. Perhaps we could return the boy to town and then head in and finish the rest." Michael sighs. "Of course that could lead to a problem where some of them might decide to take their stuff elsewhere..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 21, 2003)

Syfis nods to Michael's question, "These are the friends I mentioned who also came to rescue you."  She says to the boy.  "He told me that, besides Brath, there were six ogre-things that carried him from the village to here, we've killed, what, 3 or 4 of them so far?  It wouldn't be too hard then to get rid of the rest before we head back-we could let Arithel here hide in a extradimensional pocket that I can create-he'd be safe there, at least."


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

"If the boy's okay with that, then it's a good plan." Michael looks at the boy, wondering what he thinks of it.

OOC: How many ogres were exactly in the cave not counting the ogre-mage? I kinda lost track as a player, but Michael shouldn't have much problems knowing that, considering he inspected and decapitated all of them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

Arithel watches all of you while you are deciding what should be done.  When asked about the extradimensional space he answers, "Under your protection angel I would happily wait until you finished them all off.  I remember Burton telling me stories of bad monsters attacking the village years before I came.  I dont want them to come after me again."

Michael remembers that you have killed 4 ogre-bugs and 1 ogre-mage.


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2003)

*"Let´s finish with the tunnels then"* concludes Akaros. 

[OOC: What´s the party´s current hit point status?]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

((OOC - everyone is currently at max hps.  you healed everyone at the end of the last battle.  i will let you know how many uses of your wand it took later, tho i dont know if it will matter much cause it will be more than enough to get you through this dungeon.))


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2003)

[Ok. IIRC, we're currently in room 6. I'd say let's go south and explore that corridor with the branches going east and west.]


----------



## Fanog (Sep 22, 2003)

Thomas stands in awe as he notes the boy. He instinctly feeld the noble power radiating from the angel, even though he is still a child. It takes him a moment to gather himself. Even then, he isn't fully aware of the conversation around him, distracted by the tranquil vision of the boy sitting there on the ground.

He absently adds to Akaros' suggestion. "Yeah, south seems okay... Syfis, are you sure he'll be al right here?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 22, 2003)

Lomas watches the exchange between the boy and the others with interest.  The aura radiating from the boy is enough to convince the psion that making the rescue attempt was well worth the effort.  He can understand the town's sense of loss when the boy was kidnapped.

"I agree," he says.  "We should make sure this den is cleansed.  If Syfis is confident that her magic will keep him safe, let's finish it now."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 22, 2003)

"Yeah, I'm confident with it."  Syfis says, looking slightly offended.  She moves over to the back of the room and pulls out a scroll, then begins reading words from it.  A rope appears out of thin air just above her, and she motions over to Arithel.  "Climb up the rope and into the space above it, and then pull up the rope so no one can see you.  When we get back here I'll dismiss the spell and then we'll take you back where you belong."

Syfis helps the young angel get up the rope and then walks back to the rest of the group, pulling out her wand again, "Ready to take out some more bug-eyed monsters?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

Arithel climbs up the rope that Syfis has provided confident that he is going to be safe now.  He waves tentatively from the opening at the top of the rope.  He pulls it up as Syfis instructed.  He is safe for now.  You head south past the intersection that you turned up to reach this room.  A little ways south you find another large corridor leading off to the west.  Michael heads a little further south and looks down a smaller corridor heading to the east.  The tunnel that you were heading down continues south beyond the edge of your light.  The caverns continue to be rough hewn, twisting and winding often obscurring your vision of the tunnels more than 50 or 60 feet away.

((OOC - map is up.  You are all gathered south of the number 4 between the two corridors that head off to the right and left.))


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2003)

*"Let´s see first where that tunnel leads"* says Akaros pointing at the east corridor.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 25, 2003)

Thomas sees the young angle climb into its hiding place with a bit of guilt and sorrow for having to leave him behind alone. To get away from the feeling, he follows Akaros, keeping his attention on his bow and on the light from his sunrod.As they hold still, he peers intently in each of the directions.

"left?"Thomas stares off into the opposite direction, facing west. "Akaros, I think this tunnel here leads somewhere, off to the left? Do you see it? Shouldn't we check that out?"

He is curious to see where the tunnel would lead, but Thomas realizes that it ultimately doesn't really matter where they go first. His mind flies back to the lonely angel, and he'll follow any of the directions proposed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2003)

Following Akaros' lead you head down the corridor to the east.  About 30 feet down the length of it you come to a small recess in the south wall.  As you pass by it the floor opens up beneath you. Akaros manages to jump to the other side, but Riejar and Michael fall.  The floor of the cavern seemed to open up beneath your feet like two big doors swinging wide.  Riejar and Michael fall into a heap at the bottom about 10 feet below.  The others are on the opposite side of the pit back towards where you came from.  It is apparent now that the recess in the wall provides a safe way to bypass the trap.  Barely injured you help the two of them out of the pit with some rope and carefully navigate the edges of it crossing to where Akaros is standing.

((only 2 damage each, map is up))


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2003)

*"You´re a little slow lately"* says Akaros. *"com on, let´s see where this tunnel leads"*


----------



## Fanog (Sep 26, 2003)

"Ehm, sure", says Thomas, more than a little happy to be at the back. "We may have to be a bit more careful. Couldn't you prod the path in front of you with a stick or spear, to see if it's safe to move there?"

Erekose, we're heading _west_ now, right?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2003)

((ooc hehe oops guess that little bit o dyslexia struck again.  ill edit the map so that we are pointing east. east honestly (new map) ))


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2003)

[Actually, the corridor I was refering early was the one just right of the number 4 in the map, the one that´s likely to join with the long corridor heading east-west. But now we´re in this one, let´s continue.]


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

Michael mutters as he climbs out. Replying after Thomas: "Sure, but I ain't got either. Anyone else?"

OOC: Heap? What kind of heap?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2003)

((ooc heap as in on top of one another. the bottom of the pit is empty.))


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 28, 2003)

"Look," Lomas says, "if you want, I'll lead.  I'm still able to fly, so if we come across another concealed pit I should only fall a few feet before catching myself.  Just be ready to help out if another of those bug things tries to skewer me again."


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2003)

*"If you want to..."* says Akaros. *"Go ahead then, but whhat are you going to do if it´s not another pit trap and, say, a spear coming out of the wall?"*


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 28, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *"If you want to..."* says Akaros. *"Go ahead then, but whhat are you going to do if it´s not another pit trap and, say, a spear coming out of the wall?"*





"I suppose I could do this," Lomas says.  He focuses for a moment and a silvery sheen surrounds his body.  [ooc - manifest Chrysalis on myself, DR 2/-]

"It's not perfect, but it'll help."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

Ready for more traps, you continue on your way.  The end of this tunnel opens up into a larger cavern.  Stalactites hang from the ceiling as the far wall rises up to meet them in a gentle slope.  Water drips from the ceiling here and you can feel the humidity rise here.  There is a faint earthy smell of stone that pervades the area, seemingly carried by the moisture. The cavern looks natural and the only evidence that it has been touched is the tunnel you came from and a path that leads through the room to exits to the north and south.  As far as you can tell the room is empty.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

OOC: Stalactites, but no stalacmites?

Michael slowly moves into the room, checking around the left and right corner. "Hmm, how about we head back left? I'd rather have the initial area explored than travelling down corridors without knowing what's behind us."


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2003)

*"You´re right."* says Akaros. *"And I don´t like so much water in the air. Let´s go back and explore the next corridor."*


----------



## Fanog (Sep 29, 2003)

Walking into the room next to Michael, Thomas takes a quick look around the entire cavern. He's watching his feet, on his guard for more traps. "Akaros, wait a moment", Thomas answers while walking through the cavern. "I don't think it would be good to turn around, only to to find that those bugs were hiding in here. That way, we'd still have 'em in our backs."

His own mentions of bugs makes Thomas looks upwards. They might be up the walls or ceiling...


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

"Of course, let's check the cavern carefully. But be on your toes. There's something fishy about this room. Once we've explored it, I'm suggesting to take the left corridor within this room, which should eventually lead back to where we started, or run into a dead end."

OOC: The corridor to our left would be the one leading north.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 30, 2003)

Lomas floats just a bit off the ground and moves a few feet into the cavern.  He strains to peer into the dark corners as best he can in his torchlight.  In the meantime, he pulls Blaze back out of his pocket.

"Hey Blaze," he whispers to the crystal, "do you see anything hiding in here?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2003)

You carefully search the entire room, suspicious because of the change in moisture in the room. It would appear that this is the only room thus far that is still in its natural form.  Climbing the slope on the eastern (across from where you came in) wall of the room you can see that just before the wall it slopes back down and water runs down it collecting in a small stream that moves slowly under a gap beneath the wall.  The gap is very narrow maybe not much more than a swords breadth.  There is no more evidence of the bug creatures here.  

Blaze responds to Lomas' question, "_Nothing in here that I can sense_"

With just the corridors remaining, Michael leads the way north, or rather suggests that Lomas continue to lead.  The corridor moves into the more rough hewn stone that previous tunnels have been.  As you move away from the room the moisture level drops off a bit.  The tunnel winds north for about 60 feet or so and slowly veers back to the west travelling another 40 feet or so.  It ends in a T junction with a tunnel heading north and one heading south. 

((OOC map up later, I dont have the software to make changes here at work.  were someone making a really accurate map you would be at about the same N/S level as the entrance to Arithel's room about 50' east.))


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking down the corridor, checking for anything familiar, Michael states: "I suggest we check out left, so we're sure we can use this hallway to get back where we started. After that, we could check on the right hallway."


----------



## Fanog (Oct 2, 2003)

"Hmmm that sounds okay..." Thomas follows behind the others, making sure to keep his eyes open. "How do you think Arithel is doing?", he asks of no one in particular.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2003)

Michael leads the way back to the left.  It does indeed lead around a corner to the junction in front of the room that Arithel is safely esconced in.  Thomas checks as you pass by that no trace of any other creatures have come this way and that there is no evidence of the hidden room that Syfis has made for him.  

Michael turns everyone around and goes back to the T-junction that you just came from (see post above).  From this point you head back north.  After a short while you come to another T-junction.  This one heading east/west.  To the west you can see the tunnel that you initially came down from the entrance cave.  Looking east you can see that about 50 feet down there is a tunnel branching off to the north and the tunnel that you are in continues out of your light range. 

((sorry about the delay with the map, will try to have it up tonight.))


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2003)

((OOC map up))


----------



## Someone (Oct 6, 2003)

*"What a stupid tunnels"* says Akaros. *"Here we are again. What if we look what´s in the other corridor that went south of the cavern?"*


----------



## Thels (Oct 6, 2003)

"We're not making any weird circles anymore, so any direction is fine with me." Michael waits and looks at the others.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 6, 2003)

"Uhm, south looks fine", says Thomas. He understands the reason behind wanting to get rid of the ogre-bugs once and for all, but would rather be with the angel boy, helping him get to the village.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 7, 2003)

Turning back south at the T-junction you move back towards the natural cavern towards the bottom of the tunnel system.  You are little more than 30 feet down the corridor when Lomas hears a sound coming from behind.  He and Thomas look back behind to the T-junction just as two bug-ogres come scuttling around the corner clinging to the ceiling.

((most of you are suprised except Thomas and Lomas who made their Listen checks, you are travelling in your standard marching order and have been ambushed from behind.  Suprise round from those two first, then we will get to round 1.))


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 7, 2003)

"Behind us!" Lomas cries out as soon as he hears the familiar scuttling sound.  He turns and realizes that they've already closed in on the group.

As soon as possible, Lomas will fly back from the bugs, making sure the more heavily armored members of the group are between them.  He will then engage them in the mindscape (Brain Hammer +0) and lash out at the closest with Ego Whip.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 7, 2003)

"Watch out!", Thomas echoes the cry by Lomas. He spins around to face the creatures and lets fly the arrow he had nocked. Slowly, he backs away from the advancing ogre-bugs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Suprise Round*

Both Lomas and Thomas manage utter their warnings to their companions but the bugs move faster than either of them thought possible scuttling across the ceiling.  As they approach each one drives one of their huge spears forward aimed at the rear members of the party.  The first one misses Lomas smacking his spear against the floor a few feet from its target. [attack 1, miss] The second bug finds his target more easily, the spear sinks deep into Thomas' stomach inflicting a grizzly wound.  [attack 20, confirm crit 14, 24 damage]

Thomas choosing to flee rather than get off that one arrow moves past his forward companions to stand as far away as he can get from the bugs.

Lomas flies overhead and also chooses caution.  He readies his mind dragging both of the bugs into a phantom seascape. Neither of them can adequately defend themselves from his Brain Hammer which successfully targets them both.  Next round when he is ready Lomas will continue with his attack.

((OOC ouch that one hurt. I thought it might be best for both of you to get as far as you can from them rather than back up slowly.  If you want to take that shot and remain closer to the front Fanog let me know.

Init for next round:
Bug 1
Syfis
Bug 2
Thomas
Riejar (NPC)
Michael
Lomas
Akaros 

Quick map:
wwwwwww
__________
_B1B2_____
wB1B2www
w____w
w____w
w____w
w____w
w_S_Aw
w_R_Mwwww
w_L_T______
w__________
w____wwww
w____w

Buffs currently in place:
Michael: bullstr(4.3hrs), crysalis(10min), magic vestment+2(4.6hrs)
Riejar: endur(4.3hrs), crysalis(10min)
Lomas: crysalis(50mins)
Thomas: mark of fire(2.6hrs)
Syfis: mark of air(4.3hrs), light(10min), fly(10min), mage armor(4.3hrs), potions vision(20min), sneaking(20min)
Akaros: crysalis(10min)
))


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

"More bugs! Let's kill!" Since he's not in front rank, Michael draws his bow and fires at any part of bug that doesn't receive cover from any of his friends, taking a 5 foot step if needed. If there's no way to shoot at the bugs without cover, Michael draws his sword to advance instead.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2003)

Syfis gives a tug with her wand, aiming at the bug who hit Lomas.  "We got your leader, give it up!"  She shouts as she flies to the back ranks.

(Wand of Unhanding on Bug #2, and then she'll fly behind Lomas)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

Someone/Akaros emailed me saying he's having trouble posting in this thread.  He said Akaros will just refocus this round.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 11, 2003)

"Arrgh, Akaros", Thomas cries as he stumbled away from the ogre-bugs, heavily wounded. Despite the pain, he tries to lift his bow, aiming for one of the bugs.

He takes a little courage from knowing that he still has a charge of magical energy at the ready. _These are the last bugs, right? I'll blast them if they come close enough._


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Round 1*

The bug-ogre on the left scuttles forward a long the ceiling and catches Syfis before she is able to react, scoring a minor hit. [attack 13, 9 damage].  

She shouts at the bugs to give it up, but their inhuman eyes just blink rapidly.  Moving back above the fighters she uses her wand on the impertinent creature easily tugging its weapon from its hand.  The huge spear crashed to the ground beneath it.

The second bug-ogre moves up to attack Akaros with its long reach, but its spear merely slides off his heavy armor [attack 9, miss].  

Thomas cries out for help as he withdraws.  Making it to the back he steadies himself and draws his arrow.  Letting it fly the arrow thuds into the ogre that speared him inflicting a light wound. [attack 16, 6 damage].  

Michael draws his bow to try and get one shot in before they advance upon him.  It pays off as the arrow hits the ogre on the right solidly in its shoulder. [attack 15, damage 10].  

Lomas now out of harms way uses his mental advange to stun the bug on the right.  Its eyes glaze over momentarily and its arms lossen a bit, but it remains affixed to the ceiling, dazed. [dazed 1 round].

Riejar seeing the opportunity to charge with both bugs momentarily out of commission.  He swings his bastard sword up at the bug that injured his friend landing a solid blow.  [attack 13, damage 12]. The bug loses that tenuous grip and falls to the floor with a crash, quite dead.

Akaros seeing that his friend is safely behind him and the bug-ogre disarmed doesnt hesitate to press the attack.  He charges forward thrusting up at the bug attached to the ceiling. His sword lands true inflicting a greivous wound on the bug. [attack 16, damage 11].

Init for next round:
Bug 1
Syfis
Bug 2
Thomas
Michael
Lomas
Riejar (NPC)
Akaros

Quick map:
wwwwwww
__________
__________
w____www
wB1__w
wB1__w
w_A_Rw
w____w
w_M__w
w_S__wwww
w_L_T______
w__________
w____wwww
w____w

))


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC: Uhm, I'm split in 2?

Michael will drop his bow and draw his sword, taking a frontline position.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2003)

((OOC hehe moved you up so that you would have a clear shot.))


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2003)

With only a bug remaining severely impaired, Akaros doesn´t hesitate, strides towards it and thrust up with the greatsword.

[OOC: Charge!]
[I just figured the problem with the thread]


----------



## Fanog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thomas tries to keep a cool head despite, or maybe because of, his injuries. He takes a good look behind him and into the open cave to his right. _These_ were_ supposed to be the last of them, but you never know..._

If he can get a shot in, he launches another arrow at the remaining ogre-bug.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2003)

((OOC changed Akaros' move, glad to hear that you are still able to visit the thread Someone.))


----------



## Someone (Oct 14, 2003)

OOC: Thanks. Since it´s bug´s turn, you could very well post what it does, or doesn´t do (is it the dazed one?)

IC: Akaros continues hacking at the thing once and again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Round 3 start*

((OOC as Someone suggested here is the bugs action for the round))

The bug-ogre that remains draws its club and wacks Akaros upside the head. [attack 19, 16 damage].  


Init for this round:
Bug 1 DONE
Syfis
Thomas
Michael
Lomas
Riejar (NPC)
Akaros

Quick map:
same as the last one.
))


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Round 2 (the rest)*

Syfis uses her wand again trying to deprive the last bug-ogre of his remaining weapon.  How ever her disarm attempts prove in effective this time.

Thomas draws hi bow once again aiming at the creature over Akaros' head. It hits! [attack 15, damage 6].

Michael draws his sword and moves up to engage.  The bug-ogre tries to get hit him while he is moving into position, but fails miserably. [aoa 3, miss]. Michael makes a deft riposte with his sword hitting the creatures weapon arm. [attack 16, damage 8].

Lomas sees that his companions are faring quite well will hold off for a moment and see how Thomas is holding up.

Riejar moves into position but fails to connect with his sword.  Where Riejar missed, Akaros manages to hit inflicting a small wound which is enoug hto bring it down. [attack 17, damage 6].

With all of the enemies that currently face you lying dead on the ground you all take a few moments to assess the damages.

((damage recap: Thomas took 24, Syfis 9 and Akaros 16.  I calculated the number of charges the last battle took and your wand is down to 24 charges - it took a lot to heal up after the fight with the boss))


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

Michael sheats his sword and gathers his bow. "Wow, these creatures don't know how to call it quits. Everyone okay? I'm really starting to wonder how much more of them there are."


----------



## Fanog (Oct 16, 2003)

Thomas drops his bow and sags through his knees, leening heavily against the cave wall. His hands press at the large wound in his stomach, created by the ogre-bug spear. Now that the combat is over, he only really feels it for the first time. "Ugh, Akaros..."


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

Akaros tries to get the helmet back into position until he realizes it´s bended like a tin can, and throws it away. Blood runs through his temple and cheek down to the neck until he casts his last healing spell on him. Then takes again the wand and starts healing the others. *"I hope we find something valuable here. These things cost a lot of money"* says. 

After the healing and the looting of the corpses, we´re ready to continue]


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 16, 2003)

Lomas helps staunch the blood loss from Thomas' wound until Akaros can reach him with his wand.

"I certainly hope that's the last of those vermin," he says.  "The villagers had every right to be intimidated by their raid."

While the cleric heals the wounded, Lomas continues to watch and listen carefully for any sign of yet another creature lurking in the darkness.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2003)

Akaros heals himself then makes the rounds healing Thomas and Syfis.  The others keep a close watch for more bug-ogres but nothing jumps out.  Once the healing has been completed, Akaros searches the corpses and finds one wearing a ring, while the other carries a gem.  

With everyone back on their feet and ready to move again, you travel back to the natural looking cavern with the stalactites.  From there you take the tunnel heading south.  It ends up curving back around to the west and ending the in center tunnel on the map just below Arithel's hiding spot.  There is another corridor to the west that you had not seen.  Approaching it carefully you find that it leads to a large empty room.  Even searching it thuroughly reveals nothing.

Continuing on you take the tunnel to the west that you had not been down yet.  It leads to a room that has considerably more amenities than the other chambers in this complex, though they are in no better condition. Moth-eaten tapestries cover the walls, and shelves bowed from age and moisture line the walls. On the shelves are a variety of books. A sleeping pallet lies in one corner, and a table and chair in another. Next to the pallet is a locked strongbox.  There is also another corridor leading off to the north of this chamber.

((OOC note I took a few liberties with general direction choices as I decided to follow the path that I think you might have chosen.  I should have the map up tonight.))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2003)

"Interesting, this must be Brath's room."  Syfis says idly as she feels the wound on her stomach made by the ogre bug.  Dried blood covers the lower part of her shirt, but the actual damage has been healed.  She wanders over to the shelf and starts to examine the books.


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC: I don´t remember I Akaros did cast detect magic already. If not, he´ll do now and scan the room, specially the box.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2003)

Syfis' search of the book shelves reveals a few books of interest to arcane casters.  A quick flip through the moldy collection indicates that they are mostly texts dealing with transmutation and attempts to mutate creatures.  They might be worth say 200gp to an interested buyer you figure.

Akaros casts _detect magic_ and makes a sweep of the room but is unable to find anything that radiates magic.  Searching thuroughly you find that the only thing of interest remaining is the strong box.

Thomas takes a crack at it but the lockbox appears to be locked.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 20, 2003)

Thomas mutters a but to himself as he fiddles with the locks. He seats himself in front of the box, positioning his bow on the floor within arm's reach.

He takes a good look at the lock and the hinges of the box, trying to locate any possible traps. Assuming he doesn't find anything, he pulls a metal scroll case from his backpack. He carefully picks an old parchment from within, unrolls it, and begins intoning the words inscribed upon the yellowish paper. His hands weave around the words, and as he mutters the last of the incantation, he carefully raps upon the lock twice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thomas doesnt think the lockbox is trapped.  He casts his spell over it and the box pops open.  Within is a very large number of glittering white-silver coins.  There looks to be about 1000 platinum coins in all.

Once you have gathered all of your loot you set out to explore the rest of the caverns.  You find more rooms to the north east and the north west but everything appears to be empty.  Having successfully cleared the dungeon you return to Arithel's hideout.  Syfis lets the spell dissipate and the young angel once again thanks you for your rescue and your help in keeping his town free from that horrid menace.  

((ooc thats pretty much it we can roleplay out the last scenes with Arithel and the Town or just let it fall.  In any case the map is up.  I have revealed all of the dungeon now.))


----------



## Someone (Oct 20, 2003)

*"A good day of monster bashing and treasure collecting"* says Akaros. *"Not to mention the boy. That is, a good day. We did all what I were going to do here, so let´s come back to the town. I´m sure they could prepare us something to eat!"

[Erekose, I don´t know if you intend to follow with another adventure -since you are starting an AU one-, but I´m for continuing. Though I´d like to know the XP we would have earned.]*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Someone, I could continue if we are all up for it.  I wanted to talk a bit about the adventure and my dming style with the players. To kinda find out how my first turn out of the gate went.  Personally I think that the written adventure did not go well with the pbp style as it was mostly combat driven, especially once you got to the caves it was just combat after combat.  

So how did I do?

and Do you want to continue?


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

"heh, that's a nice payment for a job well done, I'd say. Nothing keeping us here any longer, so let's head home, shall we?"

OOC: Yes, it was a lot of combat, and yes, that goes slow over PbP, but I personally wasn't annoyed by that. If you decide to continue, I'll defenitely stay in the game, but as you said, it's meant as a short game, so if you decide to end it, then that's the deal.


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: After all, things slowed in the last part of the pbp; the first went rather quick. I´d say the exploration part was the slowest, that including when the wizard went exploring on her own. Many times, it´s dividing the group what kills a game fairly quickly.


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: Yeah, that was somewhat of a problem. Split parties is fine as long as both sides are active, though. Part of the problem is that there wasn't much feed to go on for in-party discussion, but hey, we formed a good group, I'd say.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 21, 2003)

"Yes, I am glad that we were able to save the ange'l", Thomas replies. He sounds a bit saddened, though. "I am curious as to why the angel was here, and why this ogre mage had kidnapped him. I think there is still much to learn here. I would like to stay here for a while and study. If you decide to move on, I'm afraid I won't be able to come. Fare thee well..."

OOC: I'm busy writing my master's thesis, and trying to find a job after that. I'm managing only barely (or not) on keeping up with the game I play here. Because of that, I don't think it would be appropriate for me to continue with this adventure. Maybe some time later, circumstances permitting...

As for your DM'ing: I think you did pretty well, considering it was your first PbP game. The format has quite distinct borders for what does and what does not work, and I think we bumped into several of them. IMO, split parties can work just fine, but it is very important that everyone has at least a couple of viable options at all times. Especially when the party is split, the DM should take special care to insure that action is happening on both sides. I think that a DM should be really flexible in adjusting the adventure for maximum pleasure, even if it's not 'how it's supposed to be done'. I think that's one of the main disadvantages of a pre-written format, as we played it.

I think you'll do really well in your next game, I'm really sorry that I can't find the time to join. Good luck in running your AU game. Lots of fun for the rest of the players, as well, if they choose to continue the adventure. Sorry that I can't stick around; I've felt that I was a burden more than an active member of the group. 

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2003)

By the time you reach the entrance to the cavern the rain is coming to a finish.  A light drizzle falls and you can see sunlight breaking through the clouds.  You help the little angel up through the entrance using the sides to once again brace yourselves against.  Exiting the caverns, Arithels spirits pick up and his face is noticably brighter. His eyes seem to shine like the sun for a moment.  "Ah what a beautiful day this is.  I am so grateful for your rescue."

The trek back to the village takes a bit less time now that you know where you are going.  Along the way Thomas and Syfis talk with the little angel about his family and his life in the village.  You arrive there at as dusk is falling.  With the sun at your back you are greated by the entire community.

The smith and his wife rush out to see their adopted child.  Arithel runs up to them and hugs them both in with wide arms.  The mayor approaches the heroes and says, "Thank you for all you have done.  You have put right a great wrong that was done here and saved the life of this child.  And all in one day too.  You are truely heroes of legend.  We would like to offer you something, a token of our generosity." The mayor pulls out two small wooden carvings an hands them to the party.  One is a delicate carving of a white swan, made from a light coloured wood and the other is a black dog made from solid rock. You can see that the swan and the dog appear on a shield hanging from a building near you.  "We have kept these two items in our town for many years now as the symbols of our community.  We would like to present them to you as a symbol of us and the gift you have brought us."

As you accept the presents from the mayor and thank him for everything. A white light appears in the sky above the town.  Decending from the light is a great winged being.  He stops just over top of the child, Arithel, and speaks with a loud voice. "_Mighty heroes, you have done a great deed today.  More so than you can possibly imagine._" The angel descends to stand in front of you, kneeling. _"We too owe you our thanks.  We, the Concordium, have watched your adventures from above and we congratulate you on recovering our lost boy."_  The angel comes forward to offer you a his hand in greating.  As you reach to grasp his hand he takes each of you in a delicate embrace, a blessing from the heavens. He goes on to tell you that you have won a great deal of prestidge among his peers and each of you can request a boon from the Concordium in the future. 

Once he has finished speaking to you he flies over to Arithel and whispers a few words in his ears.  He looks up grateful and hugs his adoptive parents harder.  The angel then takes wing and head back up into the light, leaving Arithel and the rest of the townsfolk in awe. 

((OOC there is a nice wrap up.  I will get experience and a full listing of the treasure together and post it.  I would be willing to continue with this.  I have a few ideas of where I can go from here that I would like to explore.  Fanog, I understand, thank you very much for joining us and I am glad that you enjoyed it.  Good luck with your thesis.

So Thels, Someone are in for more.  Any one else going to stick around?))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC-I agree with the rest, the beginning part went fast, while in between things went a bit slow-I think its mostly due to the structure of WotC-made dungeons.  I like your DMing style however, Erekose, and I'm up for another game as well.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 22, 2003)

Lomas watches as the angel ascends back to heaven.  He is at a loss for words.  While the rumors of the child had brought them here, he honestly hadn't expected this manner of outcome.  He's grateful that they were able to succeed and that the boy was returned unharmed.


[ooc - sorry, been out of state for a few days.  I think this game ran just fine, minus a couple parts where it lagged such as in the split party exploration.  It was my first game as a player, so I was learning right along with you.  I think I will have to bow out of any continuation along this line, though.  Since starting, I've joined in several other games and am DM'ing another...and I'm starting to feel like I'm unable to give satisfactory attention to all of them at once.  Too much juggling.  Good luck in your future DM'ing.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

Okay so that is three. I am up for continuing. Gimme a week or so to come up with something to go from here.  I am going to continue to play with variations on the title that we have going.  

Rybaer it was great having you I am glad that you enjoyed the game and I hope that you have fun with the others you are in.  Good luck with your dming as well.

To the remaining three then, should we recruit another player or two (or even three).  I think that a small group would be appreciated and I could certainly just stick with what we have.

As far as xp and treasure goes here is the total haul:
2500xp each (lots of rp and story awards cause the monsters were wussy)
1000pp
5 gems (400gp ea)
1 ring (300gp)
white swan figurine
black dog figurine


----------



## Someone (Oct 23, 2003)

OOC: The monsters were hard enough. The problem is, WOTC modules are normally designed for 4 characters, and there were a lot of us. 

If we´re going to continue, we should have the dog and swan identified, buy another CLW wand and then divide the treasure up. We´ll see what do we buy with it then.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, that's a really nice wrap-up. I am now officially having second thoughts about quitting.  
It seems like I need something to keep me sane while writing my thesis, and as it looks now I'l continue studying after my graduation. Would you still have me?

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

Definitely.  Welcome back  that should save me from trying to recruit again unless you guys want me to that is.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 23, 2003)

Great!. 

As for re-recruiting, I'm fine with either four or five players. No real preference here.

While we're 'between adventures', I'm sort of considering switching characters. Thomas has turned out quite flat, and I'm not sure if his timid character really lends itself to PbP roleplaying... Any chance I could make a psion, since Rybaer has left the group? What are your thoughts on that?

Fanog

P.S. Should we start using the OOC thread again, or will you start a new IC thread for the next adventure?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

Fanog,  sure np making a new character. Psion works, I am using Mindscapes, Psi3.0, ITCK, and Mind's Eye.  Start new characters with the same rules that we started with for this game, you will only be 2500xp behind.  Just use this one for OOC and I will start a second IC thread for the next chapter.  My sig post has links to the old OOC page for character rules i used and the RG page is there.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 24, 2003)

Erekose13, I've created a first version of my new character, and edited my post in the Rogue's Gallery to post what I now have. Background and description is still to come. Nalya is half snow-elf (if such a thing exists) and hailing from the north. She's quite straight-forward, a little scary at times, and definately spunky. I'll write up the details later. Let me know what you think about it, and if I made any mistakes in the stats etc.

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks good so far Fanog.  Hp i think we did max 1st, 1/2 after that so you should have 17.  Could you explain the math behind Diplomacy, Gather Info and  Intimidate I am having trouble with those.   Could you also put in your Mindscapes combat stuff too when you get a chance. I have you at 8599gp accounted for, that leaves you with another 401 to go. Other than that everything looks good.

Akaros you have the items identified they are:

_White Swan of Trillarn_: When you whisper the command word ("_Trillarn Aereon_") this figurine summons a great white swan (stats as a Hippogriff) that will bear you for as long as it exists.  It can also attack if you direct it too. The figurine can only be activated once. The swan exists for only 5 hours. 
Faint Conjuration; Caster Level 5th; Craft Wonderous Item, _summon monster 3_; Price: 1500gp.

_Black Dog of Derlin_: When you whisper the command word ("_Derlin Feros_") this figurine summons a black dire war dog (stats as a Dire Wolf) that will attack if you direct it too. The figurine can only be activated once. The dog exists for only 7 hours. 
Faint Conjuration; Caster Level 7th; Craft Wonderous Item, _summon monster 4_; Price: 2800gp.

Edit: took price down on the items a bit.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 27, 2003)

Erekose, I goofed up on the skills.
I was working off of the 3.5 SRD, where half-elves get a +1 bonus to Diplomacy and Gather Info. Intimidate was too high due to a feat I had taken in an earlier version. 

I fixed the skills and bought 4 shards for the extra gold (at 100 gp each). Psionic combat info and hp's are also added in.

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

On to chapter 2!  I have created the new thread for the second chapter.  Hope you dont mind my intervening on your background Fanog.  I wanted to borrow a number of cool concepts from a book I just read and your character fits in very nicely.  There is much that I left open and if you had something in mind let me know quick so I can change the intro.

Fallen Angel Chapter 2


----------

